# Majestics calling out all Goodtimes Hoppers



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Todd will be in LA tonight and is ready to hop! Who's down?! :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

i am :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 2 2010, 04:14 PM~18209428
> *i am  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

:0 BIG M GONA PUT IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Fuck!not another heavy topic!why don't all you fucks just go and get a room and fuck each other!this is a never ending drama......


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 2 2010, 05:50 PM~18209801
> *Fuck!not another heavy topic!why don't all you fucks just go and get a room and fuck each other!this is a never ending drama......
> *


THIS IS WHAT WE DO FOR FUN... AND NOW WE KNOW WHAT KINDA SHIT YOU DO FOR FUN... REAL RIDER TOPIC GET OUT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:50 PM~18209801
> *Fuck!not another heavy topic!why don't all you fucks just go and get a room and fuck each other!this is a never ending drama......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 2 2010, 04:09 PM~18209391
> *Todd will be in LA tonight and is ready to hop! Who's down?!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

* Lets Do This! Majestics calling out all GOODTIMES, Hoppers!*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Take alot of pics i wanna see this.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2010, 06:37 PM~18210212
> *Take alot of pics i wanna see this.
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

WE STAY READY WE DONT RUN FROM A FUCKEN THING LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18211653
> *WE STAY READY WE DONT RUN FROM A FUCKEN THING LETS DO THIS!!!!
> *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2010, 05:37 PM~18210212
> *Take alot of pics i wanna see this.
> *


x3


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 2 2010, 04:09 PM~18209391
> *Todd will be in LA tonight and is ready to hop! Who's down?!  :0
> *



IM IN LA WHERE BK AT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER HE GOT TO SEE ME TEAM ALL STARS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 2 2010, 07:57 PM~18211653
> *WE STAY READY WE DONT RUN FROM A FUCKEN THING LETS DO THIS!!!!
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 2 2010, 09:36 PM~18212745
> *IM IN LA WHERE BK AT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER HE GOT TO SEE ME  TEAM ALL STARS
> *


He's ready for you :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anything go down?


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:drama: :no:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I'M IN LA, CHARGING MY BATTERIES SO IT'S ON TOMORROW FOR REAL. SO ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ABOUT RUNNING AND HIDING....I'M IN YOUR CITY SO WHO WANTS TO COME PLAY??? DONT BACK DOWN NOW, I DROVE 19 HOURS TO GET HERE, I DONT WANT TO HEAR EXCUSES! LETS DO THIS! 

DREAM TEAM AND THE BIG "M" IS IN THE HOUSE!!!


One car against all of yours. The blue pile of shit, most of Alex's car, half of John's car and Chaio, you can come cuz at least you got a front end on your car. See you tomorrow!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18213465
> *I'M IN LA, CHARGING MY BATTERIES SO IT'S ON TOMORROW FOR REAL. SO ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ABOUT RUNNING AND HIDING....I'M IN YOUR CITY SO WHO WANTS TO COME PLAY??? DONT BACK DOWN NOW, I DROVE 19 HOURS TO GET HERE, I DONT WANT TO HEAR EXCUSES! LETS DO THIS!
> 
> DREAM TEAM AND THE BIG "M" IS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> ...


1 CAR U BETTER HAVE MORE THEN THAT CUZ THAT SHIT AINT GOING TO CUT IT!!!! LETS JUST DO THIS TONIGHT WHITE BOY!!!! :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 2 2010, 11:00 PM~18213497
> *1 CAR U BETTER HAVE MORE THEN THAT CUZ THAT SHIT AINT GOING TO CUT IT!!!! LETS JUST DO THIS TONIGHT WHITE BOY!!!! :0
> *


My homie Ron just served you all with one car, and I'm gonna do the same!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Todd, go put it down and shut all the HATERZ up... from AZ. to PORTLAND,than CALI. puttin it down...:0 :biggrin: CITY 2 CITY ,STATE 2 STATE!!! It don't stop...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 3 2010, 12:09 AM~18213569
> *My homie Ron just served you all with one car, and I'm gonna do the same!
> *


I'm JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY SLICK SEE YOU TOMORROW..


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 11:22 PM~18213675
> *I'm JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY SLICK SEE YOU TOMORROW..
> *


That's what the fuck I'm talkin about! Drive safe, homie.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 3 2010, 12:29 AM~18213728
> *That's what the fuck I'm talkin about! Drive safe, homie.
> *


WERE WE DOING THIS TOMORROW???


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18213465
> *I'M IN LA, CHARGING MY BATTERIES SO IT'S ON TOMORROW FOR REAL. SO ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ABOUT RUNNING AND HIDING....I'M IN YOUR CITY SO WHO WANTS TO COME PLAY??? DONT BACK DOWN NOW, I DROVE 19 HOURS TO GET HERE, I DONT WANT TO HEAR EXCUSES! LETS DO THIS!
> 
> DREAM TEAM AND THE BIG "M" IS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

PUTTIN IN DOWN 4 AZ SHOW EM WAT UP TODD,
STREETLIFE CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Aug 3 2010, 01:23 AM~18214191
> *PUTTIN IN DOWN 4 AZ SHOW EM WAT UP TODD,
> STREETLIFE CUSTOMS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

any pic of da hop?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man i am on my way at 3 a.m! see y'all in 5! Ne Ne don't forget about my breakfast homie!! *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18213465
> *I'M IN LA, CHARGING MY BATTERIES SO IT'S ON TOMORROW FOR REAL. SO ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ABOUT RUNNING AND HIDING....I'M IN YOUR CITY SO WHO WANTS TO COME PLAY??? DONT BACK DOWN NOW, I DROVE 19 HOURS TO GET HERE, I DONT WANT TO HEAR EXCUSES! LETS DO THIS!
> 
> DREAM TEAM AND THE BIG "M" IS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> He's ready for you :0
> [/quot
> 
> 
> IT ABOUT TIME.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 3 2010, 04:44 AM~18214417
> *Man i am on my way at 3 a.m! see y'all in 5! Ne Ne don't forget about my breakfast homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


 HE'S GONNA EAT IT BEFOR YOU TOUCH DOWN BE SAFE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 3 2010, 04:44 AM~18214417
> *Man i am on my way at 3 a.m! see y'all in 5! Ne Ne don't forget about my breakfast homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


 HE'S GONNA EAT IT BEFOR YOU TOUCH DOWN BE SAFE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 3 2010, 03:44 AM~18214417
> *Man i am on my way at 3 a.m! see y'all in 5! Ne Ne don't forget about my breakfast homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


Roll'n you better just grab some Pop-Tarts, you know you'll be hittin up the buffet later. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18215662
> *HE'S GONNA EAT IT BEFOR YOU TOUCH DOWN BE SAFE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:29 AM~18215789
> *Roll'n you better just grab some Pop-Tarts, you know you'll be hittin up the buffet later. LOL :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! But you gotta admit the buffet does sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18215662
> *HE'S GONNA EAT IT BEFOR YOU TOUCH DOWN BE SAFE
> *


Im in a diet not,he will be alright.lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18216141
> *Lmao! But you gotta admit the buffet does sounds good!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!


I hear Nene only eats at IHOP. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderz X-press (Mar 24, 2010)

Come and get your Hop On Tonight


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:15 AM~18216195
> *Hell yeah!
> I hear Nene only eats at IHOP.  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Woah! :rofl:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 3 2010, 10:12 AM~18216169
> *Im in a diet not,he will be alright.lol
> *


Well si no vas a comer. Then point me to the Buffet line!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

PIX when it goes down!!!Dream Team in the House!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

wheres it goin down at?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Aug 3 2010, 11:08 AM~18216597
> *wheres it goin down at?
> *


x2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Aug 3 2010, 11:23 AM~18216699
> *x2
> *


On the phone with Todd now, he's saying it's going down very soon in Compton/Lynwood area.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18216714
> *On the phone with Todd now, he's saying it's going down very soon in Compton/Lynwood area.
> *


 :thumbsup: The Fam is getting ready for a small Road Trip as i speak!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 3 2010, 03:44 AM~18214417
> *Man i am on my way at 3 a.m! see y'all in 5! Ne Ne don't forget about my breakfast homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ROLL'N IS ON A MISSION FOR SOME FOOTAGE HOPE THE HOPS A GOOD ONE. THATS WHATS UP! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MAJESTICS VS GOODTIMES 4PM AT DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IN GARFIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

koo what time


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 12:25 PM~18217158
> *MAJESTICS VS GOODTIMES  4PM AT DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IN GARFIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowriderz X-press (Mar 24, 2010)

We Have a open warehouse


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lets Do This! Majestics calling out all GOODTIMES, Hoppers!

WE FAMOUS :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2010, 11:09 PM~18213569
> *My homie Ron just served you all with one car, and I'm gonna do the same!
> *


thats rite.. you kno how we do it.. coast to coast.. 

DREAM TEAM.. WE DONT TALK BOUT IT.. WE BE BOUT IT..


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 12:25 PM~18217158
> *MAJESTICS VS GOODTIMES  4PM AT DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IN GARFIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PARAMOUNT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2010, 12:57 PM~18217417
> *thats rite.. you kno how we do it.. coast to coast..
> 
> DREAM TEAM.. WE DONT TALK BOUT IT.. WE BE BOUT IT..
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Aug 2 2010, 11:09 PM~18213569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 12:25 PM~18217158
> *MAJESTICS VS GOODTIMES  4PM AT DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IN GARFIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DATE :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18217448
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723
tonight! :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 3 2010, 06:14 AM~18213609
> *Todd, go put it down and shut all the HATERZ up... from AZ. to PORTLAND,than CALI. puttin it down...:0  :biggrin: CITY 2 CITY ,STATE 2 STATE!!! It don't stop...*


And this is why we are the best we aren't just in one state,we are everywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

There better be some got damn pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18219403
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## v.i.p.1 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's almost five and all I see is GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 3 2010, 04:52 PM~18219457
> *There better be some got damn pics tonight :biggrin:
> *


Screw that some one needs to learn how to Stream Live video!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

hno:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i'm on my way :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18219873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18219873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Aug 3 2010, 04:56 PM~18219487
> *It's almost five and all I see is GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cant wait to see whut happens!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Aug 3 2010, 04:56 PM~18219487
> *It's almost five and all I see is GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1+Aug 3 2010, 04:56 PM~18219487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

STREETLIFE/MAJESTICS AZ GUNNA PUT IT DOWN, :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Aug 3 2010, 04:56 PM~18219487
> *It's almost five and all I see is GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

goodtimes going to have badtimes in just 3 hits of the switch.


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 07:01 PM~18220637
> *goodtimes going to have badtimes in just 3 hits of the switch.
> *


LMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

At the end of this hopp thing, both clubs have clean cars  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Aug 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18220718
> *At the end of this hopp thing, both clubs have clean cars    :biggrin:
> *


Yup.....And both clubs put in a lot of hard work!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Aug 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18220718
> *At the end of this hopp thing, both clubs have clean cars    :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR NOW THATS A REAL SPORT :thumbsup: MY RESPECT TO YOU


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18220774
> *Yup.....And both clubs put in a lot of hard work!
> *


Yup yup......streetlife


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 08:16 PM~18220815
> *YES SIR NOW THATS A REAL SPORT  :thumbsup: MY RESPECT TO YOU
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 3 2010, 07:17 PM~18220829
> *
> *


X2


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 07:20 PM~18220872
> *X2
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

DAMN IT ANY NEWS YET?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18221089
> *YES!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221291
> *it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jenn....So it did go down... Seems to me the Dream team be lookin real good...Should have left us where we was....Just chillin

Gonna be some good hop action in the next few weeks, U can bet money on that


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221291
> *it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............
> *


No bull shit :biggrin: Cuz that Ace is 1 clean ass cannon


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18221302
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: 84Cuttinthrough, genuine, BlackMagicHydraulics, BIGJOE619, DANNY 805, HECHOenMEXICO YC, ghettofabhydraulics, oldskool 62, JEN IN PHX, showandgo, HOTSHOT956, 1bumpercracker, WayOfLifeOC, 1sikbds-10, 602 Monte, 64 Manny, shiste1, 1lowvic, Ganso313, BigSlim818, 96BIG_BODY, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sunny D-lite


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18221335
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 23 Members: 84Cuttinthrough, genuine, BlackMagicHydraulics, BIGJOE619, DANNY 805, HECHOenMEXICO YC, ghettofabhydraulics, oldskool 62, JEN IN PHX, showandgo, HOTSHOT956, 1bumpercracker, WayOfLifeOC, 1sikbds-10, 602 Monte, 64 Manny, shiste1, 1lowvic, Ganso313, BigSlim818, 96BIG_BODY, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sunny D-lite
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 02:55 AM~18221291
> *it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............
> *


pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin: And todds 61 is clean as fuck no other hopper out comes close.  DREAMTEAM

And what about the other gt cars that was there????????Lets get the real story how many wins did each side take????????????????


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 07:58 PM~18221319
> *No bull shit :biggrin: Cuz that Ace is 1 clean ass cannon
> *


this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...

The car did over.....

100


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 08:04 PM~18221367
> *this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...
> 
> The car did over.....
> ...


You mad cuz the Big M can make their hoppers as clean as some peoples show car??? Come on dude.... :loco:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 AM~18221367
> *this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...
> 
> The car did over.....
> ...


Really are those real inches or cali ones?Because didn't it just do 95 at the nationals on the bumper?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:04 PM~18221367
> *this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...
> 
> The car did over.....
> ...


on our way to vegas :cheesy:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18221407
> *on our way to vegas :cheesy:
> *


SAN DIEGO :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221291
> *it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 08:04 PM~18221367
> *this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...
> 
> The car did over.....
> ...


and john and Todd did the same inches and john is a single....... ooooooooo yea Ron leave. Your dump switch At home when u come to ****........


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO BAD THAT WASENT ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM GT ALL DAY.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:04 PM~18221367
> *this a hop not a show...... ur next ron...
> 
> The car did over.....
> ...


Ur rite this is a hop, not a show, And my shit is raggety, 3 years puttin in work fucks shit up...It's all good ,22 rite around the coner. I do over a 100 all day on some real sticks, everybody was shorted a few inches at the nats...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221291
> *it a a done deal San Diego busted Todd's ass....... never bring a knife. To a gun fight. ...............
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18221459
> *TO BAD THAT WASENT ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM GT ALL DAY.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 03:13 AM~18221458
> *and john and Todd did the same inches and john is a single....... ooooooooo yea Ron leave. Your dump switch At home  when u come to ****........
> *


 :uh: Come on bro johns does high 80's todds is over 90?That don't add up????????? :uh:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 09:16 PM~18221482
> *Ur rite this is a hop, not a show, And my shit is raggety, 3 years puttin in work fucks shit up...It's all good ,22 rite around the coner. I do over a 100 all day on some real sticks, everybody was shorted a few inches at the nats...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

31 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: tko_818, stevie d, BigSlim818, HOTSHOT956, ghettofabhydraulics, juiced67impala, BlackMagicHydraulics, 1bumpercracker, crackers63, ~KANDY N CHROME~, JEN IN PHX, shiste1, 96BIG_BODY, Ganso313, DANNY 805, old man lets hop, Skim, chaio, BIGSINNER, big ray, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sunny D-lite, BIGJOE619, SEISKUATRO,SS

looks like a muthafuckin party in this shit :biggrin: i heard the M vs. GT was a showdown, cant wait for them pics!!! big ups to chaio, john alex, pelon.. GT all day


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:13 PM~18221458
> *and john and Todd did the same inches and john is a single....... ooooooooo yea Ron leave. Your dump switch At home  when u come to ****........
> *


see thats some hater shit playa, you guys aint ready for that fancy stuff yet,,,, 
Ask, Chiao he spent enuff time lookin at the suspension to know it was bolted in place....All good ..GT be workin...but is that LINCOLN even a GT?????? Lets keep it real :biggrin: 

See you in **** , make sure you guys have some ice cold beer


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18221405
> *Really are those real inches or cali ones?Because didn't it just do 95 at the nationals on the bumper?????? :0  :0  :0
> *


not today it did 92 at best........ and **** did over 100.... with on looker cheering. ..........


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221516
> *31 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: tko_818, stevie d, BigSlim818, HOTSHOT956, ghettofabhydraulics, juiced67impala, BlackMagicHydraulics, 1bumpercracker, crackers63, ~KANDY N CHROME~, JEN IN PHX, shiste1, 96BIG_BODY, Ganso313, DANNY 805, old man lets hop, Skim, chaio, BIGSINNER, big ray, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sunny D-lite, BIGJOE619, SEISKUATRO,SS
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18221459
> *TO BAD THAT WASENT ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM GT ALL DAY.
> *


 :biggrin: GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18221459
> *TO BAD THAT WASENT ENOUGH HE GOT HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM GT ALL DAY.
> *


If that is true (i wasn't there)...then congrats to Chaio!!...
BUT, i want u 2 c the yellow 63!!...i know for a fact u cant fuck with that,not even Mando from HiLO...unless ur hitting 116+........


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE TODD BUSTIN THAT ASS STREETLIFE.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 09:23 PM~18221563
> *:biggrin: GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY :rofl:
> *


well except this past sunday :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18221383
> *You mad cuz the Big M can make their hoppers as clean as some peoples show car??? Come on dude.... :loco:
> *


Dayem Jen,,,u hurt my feelins....My car is shit :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 03:19 AM~18221529
> *not today it did 92 at best........ and **** did over 100.... with  on looker cheering. ..........
> *


Ok so then the lincoln was higher but i know the other gt cars don't do 92 so todd took some wins also then?Be real we at LIL deserve the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 03:24 AM~18221578
> *Dayem Jen,,,u hurt my feelins....My car is THE shit :biggrin:  :0
> *


fixed it ron. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18221568
> *If that is true (i wasn't there)...then congrats to Chaio!!...
> BUT, i want u 2 c the yellow 63!!...i know for a fact u cant fuck with that,not even Mando from HiLO...unless ur hitting 116+........
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:25 PM~18221588
> *
> *


Im out, you fools are too funny for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Big M all day every day


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 08:24 PM~18221578
> *Dayem Jen,,,u hurt my feelins....My car is the shit :biggrin:  :0
> *


Ron you know I was talkin to that other guy.. BTW...I fixed your post!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 03:23 AM~18221571
> *well except this past sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221516
> *31 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: tko_818, stevie d, BigSlim818, HOTSHOT956, ghettofabhydraulics, juiced67impala, BlackMagicHydraulics, 1bumpercracker, crackers63, ~KANDY N CHROME~, JEN IN PHX, shiste1, 96BIG_BODY, Ganso313, DANNY 805, old man lets hop, Skim, chaio, BIGSINNER, big ray, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sunny D-lite, BIGJOE619, SEISKUATRO,SS
> 
> ...


X GT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 4 2010, 03:23 AM~18221568
> *If that is true (i wasn't there)...then congrats to Chaio!!...
> BUT, i want u 2 c the yellow 63!!...i know for a fact u cant fuck with that,not even Mando from HiLO...unless ur hitting 116+........
> *


They don't want to talk about that ray. :biggrin: ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:25 PM~18221587
> *fixed it ron. :biggrin:
> *


I'll keep it real, my car is band-aided to gether, I haven't worked on it since before we went to roswell and tulsa...Just been charging batts and go...

But you best believe this ,it will be on piont at S.D ...So GT get your note books out, pictures and shit...even call me....CUZ itz crackin  You guys waste too much time with this hooplah...Piece


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Well that's the story from your side of the tracks. Let's hear what really happened from the Majestics side!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Why no pics?????????????  :dunno: :uh: :ugh: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18221650
> *I'll keep it real, my car is band-aided to gether, I haven't worked on it since before we went to roswell and tulsa...Just been charging batts and go...
> 
> But you best believe this ,it will be on piont at S.D ...So GT get your note books out, pictures and shit...even call me....CUZ itz crackin   You guys waste too much time with this hooplah...Piece
> *


You doin the damn thing!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18221571
> *well except this past sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 4 2010, 03:33 AM~18221678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn ron you beat all them gt. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 03:33 AM~18221671
> *You doin the damn thing!!
> *


x2
He always has. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2010, 03:31 AM~18221655
> *Why no pics?????????????   :dunno:  :uh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


Hello pics?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18221636
> *They don't want to talk about that ray. :biggrin: ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


Im just sayin Fabian... :biggrin: ...if he won,fuck,it is what it is...he won n congrats,but on the real...n this is real talk...none of theez fools(chaio,john,alex,etc..) try to even fuck with OG Mando from hilo....the only 1 i see going against him is Guero!...n if Guero is the only 1 giving this homie comp...that must mean sumthing!!...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18221687
> *damn ron you beat all them gt. :biggrin:
> *


and he had a goodtime doin it! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18221708
> *Hello pics?
> *


X2 PICS PLEASE


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18221708
> *Hello pics?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 03:37 AM~18221724
> *and he had a goodtime doin it! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Funny how that wasn't a bigger deal,him being the highest agianst all them gt rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

So straight game won with the lincoln?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Aug 4 2010, 03:37 AM~18221728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

i'm calling bullshit on this one,pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 08:36 PM~18221720
> *Im just sayin Fabian... :biggrin: ...if he won,fuck,it is what it is...he won n congrats,but on the real...n this is real talk...none of theez fools(chaio,john,alex,etc..) try to even fuck with OG Mando from hilo....the only 1 i see going against him is Guero!...n if Guero is the only 1 giving this homie comp...that must mean sumthing!!...
> *


Like I said before Ray, let's here from a Majestic member what happened. We can give credit where it's due, but let's get the truth not only half of it!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 4 2010, 03:36 AM~18221720
> *Im just sayin Fabian... :biggrin: ...if he won,fuck,it is what it is...he won n congrats,but on the real...n this is real talk...none of theez fools(chaio,john,alex,etc..) try to even fuck with OG Mando from hilo....the only 1 i see going against him is Guero!...n if Guero is the only 1 giving this homie comp...that must mean sumthing!!...
> *


And thats real shit x 100.Whats been crakin homie?everything good in AZ.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 03:41 AM~18221777
> *Like I said before Ray, let's here from a Majestic member what happened. We can give credit where it's due, but let's get the truth not only half of it!
> *


They can't handel the truth. :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF5ADzXdIjE


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 08:45 PM~18221823
> *And thats real shit x 100.Whats been crakin homie?everything good in AZ.
> *


yea...u know...just hot as fuck over here!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 4 2010, 03:49 AM~18221890
> *yea...u know...just hot as fuck over here!
> *


No shit here also,this summers a bitch everywhere.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

GAWD DAMN YOU GUY'S SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18221921
> *GAWD DAMN YOU GUY'S SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221986
> *BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YOUR BIKE TIRES ARE LOW... :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221986
> *BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18222006
> *I THINK YOUR BIKE TIRES ARE LOW... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

so how many did he beat?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 09:55 PM~18221986
> *BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:
> *


***** please!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18222006
> *I THINK YOUR BIKE TIRES ARE LOW... :roflmao:
> *


no maam, i check tire pressure in my 64 weekly


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 3 2010, 09:00 PM~18222055
> ****** please!
> *


 :happysad: glasshouse is looking good btw homie :nicoderm:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221986
> *BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:
> *


so victorious lets see the pics then!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 4 2010, 03:55 AM~18221986
> *BUD, can we change the topic title to Good Times Victorious!? :x: please and thank you bro :biggrin:
> *


Don't you mean straight game?And lets see all the pics and get the real total number of wins on both sides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thats who takes the victory not just 1 hopp. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3q 2010, 08:40 PM~18221754
> *So straight game won with the lincoln?
> *


no......... game. Over. Car we smash tho's fools. GAMEOVER CLICK (SAN DiEGO GUY!!!)


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 4 2010, 03:51 AM~18221921
> *GAWD DAMN YOU GUY'S SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


So lets hear the real story how many wins did each side take? :biggrin:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

pics video a lay down ple ase :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18222106
> *no......... game. Over. Car we smash tho's fools. GAMEOVER  CLICK (SAN DiEGO GUY!!!)
> *


 :thumbsup: 
So back to the topic Big M or GT???


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Aug 3 2010, 09:04 PM~18222099
> *so victorious lets see the pics then!!
> *


Them pics are comin!! im waitin for em like everyone else homie!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Aug 4 2010, 04:04 AM~18222099
> *so victorious lets see the pics then!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18222115
> *:thumbsup:
> So back to the topic Big M or GT???
> *


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18222103
> *Don't you mean straight game?And lets see all the pics and get the real total number of wins on both sides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thats who takes the victory not just 1 hopp. :0  :biggrin:
> *


portate bien homie! :biggrin: im just keepin the topic on top  we all know the big M and the GT hold it down :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 4 2010, 04:08 AM~18222140
> *portate bien homie!  :biggrin: im just keepin the topic on top   we all know the big M and the GT hold it down  :wow:
> *


I know bro thats obvious look at everyone watching this topic. :biggrin: But i just want to know the real how many wins did each side take.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18222106
> *no......... game. Over. Car we smash tho's fools. GAMEOVER  CLICK (SAN DiEGO GUY!!!)
> *


wait a minute,wait a minute...so ur sayin the lincoln that won is from GameOver???......so if what ur sayin is correct Chaio won with a car from a different click and is trying to get credit as a gt car??


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 04:05 AM~18222106
> *no......... game. Over. Car we smash tho's fools. GAMEOVER  CLICK (SAN DiEGO GUY!!!)
> *











And this car smashed it last sunday right?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18221563
> *:biggrin: GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY :rofl:
> *


as usual


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 4 2010, 04:12 AM~18222187
> *wait a minute,wait a minute...so ur sayin the lincoln that won is from GameOver???......so if what ur sayin is correct Chaio won with a car from a different click and is trying to get credit as a gt car??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Maybe we can use mando's(hilow)car?What you think ray. :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18222177
> *I know bro thats obvious look at everyone watching this topic. :biggrin: But i just want to know the real how many wins did each side take.
> *


All eyes on us homie! :0 the people are waitin on the official statements


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

33 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: 1bumpercracker, *viciousj*, 1sikMC, 818syko, HECHOenMEXICO YC, 84Dippin, *JEN IN PHX*, B Town Fernie, HOTSHOT956, latinwarrior13, tko_818, OC714Santanero, LUV ME OR HATE ME, GUDTMS48, itsonlyme1, shiste1, compita, lrocky2003, big ray, *96BIG_BODY*, .TODD, ~KANDY N CHROME~, *DIRTYSANCHEZ423*, 1lowvic, oldskool 62

Wat up BIG M


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

39 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
28 Members: .TODD, HECHOenMEXICO YC, big ray, LUV ME OR HATE ME, GUDTMS48, jgutierrez1949, itsonlyme1, viciousj, 1sikMC, Sinatra, 84Dippin, OC714Santanero, latinwarrior13, tko_818, SS520, SJ RIDER, shiste1, 818syko, 1bumpercracker, JEN IN PHX, B Town Fernie, compita, lrocky2003, 96BIG_BODY, ~KANDY N CHROME~, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 1lowvic, oldskool 62

Fast Reply 
Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 





Close Topic OptionsTrack this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i just got off the phone with BIG JOHN its about to be a shut out


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:13 PM~18220774
> *Yup.....And both clubs put in a lot of hard work!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 09:14 PM~18222220
> *i just got off the phone with BIG JOHN its about to be a shut out
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

no disrespect to any other clubs but just incase you havent noticed GOODTIMES IS A PROBLEM

I JUST THOUGHT i should remind yall good night its after midnight over here 

GT STATE TO STATE FROM PA TO THE BAY


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18222271
> *no disrespect to any other clubs but just incase you havent noticed GOODTIMES IS A PROBLEM
> 
> I JUST THOUGHT i should remind yall good night its after midnight over here
> ...


:h5: goodnight homie


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18222177
> *I know bro thats obvious look at everyone watching this topic. :biggrin: But i just want to know the real how many wins did each side take.
> *


DANM LOOK AT ALL THE FANS IN HERE........WE MUST BE DOING SUM RIGHT BIG GT AND BIG M ARE ON EVERYONES MINDS :thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18222115
> *:thumbsup:
> So back to the topic Big M or GT???
> *


 GT TOOK DAT GOODTIMES CHAIO IS GAMEOVER AND JHON GOT THERE FIRST WIT 1 HOT. PUMP TODD. GOT STUCK.(SD GUY!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18222271
> *no disrespect to any other clubs but just incase you havent noticed GOODTIMES IS A PROBLEM
> 
> I JUST THOUGHT i should remind yall good night its after midnight over here
> ...


lol good night loco :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:22 PM~18222311
> *GT TOOK DAT GOODTIMES CHAIO IS GAMEOVER AND JHON GOT THERE FIRST WIT 1 HOT. PUMP TODD. G OT STUCK.(SD GUY!!!) :biggrin:
> *



Can somebody repeat this in english??


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Aug 3 2010, 09:21 PM~18222308
> *DANM LOOK AT ALL THE FANS IN HERE........WE MUST BE DOING SUM RIGHT BIG GT AND BIG M ARE ON EVERYONES MINDS :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Aug 3 2010, 09:21 PM~18222308
> *DANM LOOK AT ALL THE FANS IN HERE........WE MUST BE DOING SUM RIGHT BIG GT AND BIG M ARE ON EVERYONES MINDS :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 04:24 AM~18222348
> *Can somebody repeat this in english??
> *


I think he said the lincoln is not gt and john got there first(but it's whos higher that counts). :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18222385
> *pics
> *


 X86 :x:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

Big Johns(Mali SINGLE) is still going at it with Todd (Double).


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18222385
> *pics
> *


X2 I GOT ONE EYE OPEN AND ONE EYE CLOSED ITS ALREADY 11:30 HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS :happysad:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 3 2010, 10:22 PM~18222311
> *GT TOOK DAT GOODTIMES CHAIO IS GAMEOVER AND JHON GOT THERE FIRST WIT 1 HOT. PUMP TODD. GOT STUCK.(SD GUY!!!) :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES TOOK IT NOTHING MORE TO SAY TODD SAID IT HIMSELF AND NENE WAS ON QUIET MODE WE DID THAT ... FABIAN UR NEXT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

We still here Todd and big john gona do this again good times single malibu still working we waiting on Todd


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 4 2010, 04:18 AM~18222271
> *no disrespect to any other clubs but just incase you havent noticed GOODTIMES IS A PROBLEM
> 
> I JUST THOUGHT i should remind yall good night its after midnight over here
> ...


Good night,remember this though theres no gt out anywhere in the east,south,north or midwest that can fuck with us.And thats a fact :0 MAJESTICS ALL DAY DREAMTEAM GOT THIS SIDE ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18222439
> *X2 I GOT ONE EYE OPEN AND ONE EYE CLOSED ITS ALREADY 11:30 HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: Q-VO G TIMER :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn...talkin to Todd right now...guess there was a lot of gettin stuck!! Alex's car, Big John's car both got stuck and the blue car broke. Todd got stuck one time! Chaio beat Todd by ONE inch!!! If that's a win, then it is what it is!



SHUT OUT???? HOW??


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 04:31 AM~18222443
> *GOODTIMES TOOK IT NOTHING MORE TO SAY TODD SAID IT HIMSELF AND NENE WAS ON QUIET MODE WE DID THAT ... FABIAN UR NEXT
> *


I can't wait homie. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18222443
> *GOODTIMES TOOK IT NOTHING MORE TO SAY TODD SAID IT HIMSELF AND NENE WAS ON QUIET MODE WE DID THAT ... FABIAN UR NEXT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18222443
> *GOODTIMES TOOK IT NOTHING MORE TO SAY TODD SAID IT HIMSELF AND NENE WAS ON QUIET MODE WE DID THAT ... FABIAN UR NEXT
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 AM~18222458
> *Damn...talkin to Todd right now...guess there was a lot of gettin stuck!!  Alex's car, Big John's car both got stuck and the blue car broke. Todd got stuck one time!  Chaio beat Todd by ONE inch!!!  If that's a win, then it is what it is!
> SHUT OUT????  HOW??
> *


So they got 1 win and todd took 3 But they busted our ass?????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 AM~18222472
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


We ain't scared of hopping no one,this is what we wanted.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18222489
> *So they got 1 win and todd took 3  But they busted our ass?????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Still tryin to see how the hell this was a shut out! It's still not over, Todd's fixin the 61 and goin back in!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 AM~18222463
> *Just got off the phone with 2 reliable sources, one of them a Majestics the other a Goodtimer.
> 
> Results in:
> ...


THE TRUTH shall set you free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Majestics 2 to 1. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18222455
> *:roflmao: Q-VO G TIMER :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING HERE HALF ASLEEP COMO UN PINCHE GATO :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:32 PM~18222468
> *I can't wait homie. :biggrin:
> *


well Fabian i guess u gonna have 2 travel,cuzz we know damn well they aint!!...hahaha!...but im sure Todd will see chaio b4 hand with the 63!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Takin on all with one car.... Damn :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18222452
> *Good night,remember this though theres no gt out anywhere in the east,south,north or midwest that can fuck with us.And thats a fact :0 MAJESTICS ALL DAY DREAMTEAM GOT THIS SIDE ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



O RLY :scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 04:35 AM~18222512
> *Still tryin to see how the hell this was a shut out! It's still not over, Todd's fixin the 61 and goin back in!
> *


you know the deal no one ever wants to take a loss,i'm sure roll'n has the real deal on tape.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 4 2010, 04:38 AM~18222559
> *O RLY  :scrutinize:
> *


Yes really bring it and find out. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18222500
> *We ain't scared of hopping no one,this is what we wanted.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 08:16 PM~18220815
> *YES SIR NOW THATS A REAL SPORT  :thumbsup: MY RESPECT TO YOU
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2010, 04:37 AM~18222553
> *Takin on all with one car.... Damn  :0
> *


it took 4 of them to take 1 win agianst us. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 4 2010, 04:37 AM~18222545
> *well Fabian i guess u gonna have 2 travel,cuzz we know damn well they aint!!...hahaha!...but im sure Todd will see chaio b4 hand with the 63!!!... :biggrin:
> *


Ain't that some real shit! But you know how the dreamteam does it we bring the fight to them. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 09:36 PM~18222543
> *:biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING HERE HALF ASLEEP COMO UN PINCHE GATO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:39 PM~18222590
> *it took 4 of them to take 1 win agianst us. :biggrin:
> *



not really we could of just done it with one :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18222559
> *O RLY  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18222439
> *X2 I GOT ONE EYE OPEN AND ONE EYE CLOSED ITS ALREADY 11:30 HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS :happysad:
> *


 :420: me to


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 4 2010, 04:39 AM~18222583
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

One more agian!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 AM~18222463
> *Just got off the phone with 2 reliable sources, one of them a Majestics the other a Goodtimer.
> 
> Results in:
> ...


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:35 PM~18222512
> *Still tryin to see how the hell this was a shut out! It's still not over, Todd's fixin the 61 and goin back in!
> *


THATS RIGHT HE'S GOING BACK IN WITH A DOUBLE FOR BIG JOHN'S SINGLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Aug 4 2010, 04:14 AM~18222220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Aug 4 2010, 04:43 AM~18222649
> *THATS RIGHT HE'S GOING BACK IN THE A DOUBLE FOR JOHN'S SINGLE
> *


with a super clean show hopper 61 impala.WOW


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 PM~18221054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: easy


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:43 PM~18222652
> *Better call him back
> *


calmate perrico, we need them pics or a vid, rumors dont cut it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 4 2010, 04:41 AM~18222609
> *not really we could of just done it with one  :biggrin:
> *


No you couldn't that ain't a gt car. :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:39 PM~18222575
> *Yes really bring it and find out. :0  :biggrin:
> *



i missed that EAST COAST BIG M SINGLE PUMP hmm must of be in the works :cheesy:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18222667
> *with a super clean show hopper 61 impala.WOW
> *


ITS NOT A SHOW ITS A HOPP


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 09:45 PM~18222677
> *calmate perrico, we need them pics or a vid, rumors dont cut it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 PM~18222703
> *ITS NOT A SHOW ITS A HOPP
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 4 2010, 04:46 AM~18222690
> *i missed that EAST COAST BIG M SINGLE PUMP hmm must of be in the works  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: Not from the east coast but your 50 ain't gonna be close. :biggrin:i thought you was going to bed? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Aug 4 2010, 04:47 AM~18222703
> *ITS NOT A SHOW ITS A HOPP
> *


Too the DreamTeam it's both!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'M FROM KANSAS FUCKING CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Goodnight! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: See you all in vegas.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 09:49 PM~18222733
> *:biggrin: Not from the east coast but your 50 ain't gonna be close. :biggrin:i thought you was going to bed? :0
> *



it was bed time but im still searching the car club forums for a majestics EAST COAST SINGLE cant find one im gonna try google now tho maybe better luck there :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 3 2010, 09:42 PM~18222622
> *:420: me to
> *


 THIS HOP GAMES IS FUN LIKE THE PLAY OFF HA? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

One last time.


> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 AM~18222463
> *Just got off the phone with 2 reliable sources, one of them a Majestics the other a Goodtimer.
> 
> Results in:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

google as failed me fabian  

the force is not with me


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 3 2010, 10:52 PM~18222770
> *THIS HOP GAMES IS FUN LIKE THE PLAY OFF HA? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*TTMFT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!! SHUT OUT??? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18222898
> *google as failed me fabian
> 
> the force is not with me
> ...


We must both be missin the force :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He lost control or what :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222951
> *We must both be missin the force  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


The M has it, and used it to break John's car!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U sure??? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 PM~18222968
> *He lost control or what  :uh:
> *


He's your club member, ask him!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:10 PM~18222972
> *The M has it, and used it to break John's car!
> *


all cheerleaders are required to post pics, or it didnt happen


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sounds more like a tonya harding move :uh: take out that leg so no more competition


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18222990
> *all cheerleaders are required to post pics, or it didnt happen
> *


Choose your words carefully, becuz there'd be a whole bunch more pics in this topic from your cheerleaders... oops I mean members.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18222996
> *sounds more like a tonya harding move  :uh: take out that leg so no more competition
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18222996
> *sounds more like a tonya harding move  :uh: take out that leg so no more competition
> *


LOL...is that your theory?? Don't work like that.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18222996
> *sounds more like a tonya harding move  :uh: take out that leg so no more competition
> *


sounds like a smart thing to do :biggrin: its one guy taking on a whole team the dream should get together and do the same :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18223012
> *Choose your words carefully, becuz there'd be a whole bunch more pics in this topic from your cheerleaders... oops I mean members.
> *


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Talk about broke off :biggrin: ? It's all good congrats to both sides, and thanks for making my Tuesday. Not so boring!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



will some please post the fuckin pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this shit is like being at a strip club with no lights


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Aug 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18223035
> *Talk about broke off :biggrin: ? It's all good congrats to both sides, and thanks for making my Tuesday.  Not so boring!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x61 for real talk.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18223039
> *will some please post the fuckin pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this shit is like being at a strip club with no lights
> *


thats what im sayin foo :uh: 

btw, u aint lyin bout the "i dont sleep" in ur sig huh :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18223039
> *will some please post the fuckin pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this shit is like being at a strip club with no lights
> *


yes sir like the super bowl :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18223012
> *Choose your words carefully, becuz there'd be a whole bunch more pics in this topic from your cheerleaders... oops I mean members.
> *


hahaha...Jen he aint even in the club yet....hes a PROSPECT...let him earn his stripes...hahahaha!!..


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:23 PM~18223115
> *hahaha...Jen he aint even in the club yet....hes a PROSPECT...let him earn his stripes...hahahaha!!..
> *


The GT doesnt earn stripes typin online big homie, this is just extra credit


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 10:26 PM~18223144
> *The GT doesnt earn stripes typin online big homie, this is just extra credit
> *


thumbs up!!...good for u...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave: HI JEN

take your iphone go outside take some pics come back and upload them on tinypic or better yet send them to my phone and ill upload the shits holy hell its like pullin teeth :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:23 PM~18223115
> *hahaha...Jen he aint even in the club yet....hes a PROSPECT...let him earn his stripes...hahahaha!!..
> *


what up ray


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

did alex hopp?


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:28 PM~18223153
> *:wave:  HI JEN
> 
> take your iphone go outside take some pics come back and upload them on tinypic or better yet send them to my phone and ill upload the shits holy hell its like pullin teeth  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Aug 3 2010, 10:28 PM~18223153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up toons!!..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:29 PM~18223166
> *x10000000000000000000000000000000000000
> what up toons!!..
> *


a qui en las novelas.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JEN YOU BETTER BE POSTING PICS I SEE YOU POSTING :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DRUM ROLLLLL!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18223175
> *a qui en las novelas.
> *


hahaha...best novela yet...but no video....just reading.....hahaha!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:28 PM~18223153
> *:wave:  HI JEN
> 
> take your iphone go outside take some pics come back and upload them on tinypic or better yet send them to my phone and ill upload the shits holy hell its like pullin teeth  :biggrin:
> *


I'm in AZ, if I was there it would be done! I'm relaying the info I'm receiving as I receive it, pics too. I got another pic a few minutes ago, trying to open the file. I dont have an Iphone LOL...my little LG phone is workin it's ass off today!

I know it's killin me too! LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18223192
> *I'm in AZ, if I was there it would be done! I'm relaying the info I'm receiving as I receive it, pics too. I got another pic a few minutes ago, trying to open the file. I dont have an Iphone LOL...my little LG phone is workin it's ass off today!
> 
> I know it's killin me too! LOL
> *


aawwwww ***** i thought u was there!!!!! :angry:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18223191
> *hahaha...best novela yet...but no video....just reading.....hahaha!
> *


come on ese call rollin and tell him to give u an advance :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I thought you were going to sleep?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18223192
> *I'm in AZ, if I was there it would be done! I'm relaying the info I'm receiving as I receive it, pics too. I got another pic a few minutes ago, trying to open the file. I dont have an Iphone LOL...my little LG phone is workin it's ass off today!
> 
> I know it's killin me too! LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL THAT MOTHER FUCKEN MONEY AND IMPALAS EVERY YEAR AND EVERY COLOR TODD cant get you something better im gonna have to call that fucker selfish bastard landing on peoples cars not takin care of his people selfish just selfish :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Aug 3 2010, 10:33 PM~18223206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called Roll'n already, he's not giving any video up til tomorrow.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

BIGKILLA503 says the fishing is hot on his camping trip


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im going to build a hopper for my club, its going to have 6 pumps.. 80 batterys and 4 cylinders in the front...whats up! call me out :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: j/k


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18223192
> *I'm in AZ, if I was there it would be done! I'm relaying the info I'm receiving as I receive it, pics too. I got another pic a few minutes ago, trying to open the file. I dont have an Iphone LOL...my little LG phone is workin it's ass off today!
> 
> I know it's killin me too! LOL
> *



WHATS LG? LIFES GOODTIMES ?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18223212
> *come on ese call rollin and tell him to give u an advance :biggrin:
> *


i am! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18223232
> *My bad, thought you knew I couldn't go today.
> 
> I called Roll'n already, he's not giving any video up til tomorrow.
> *



O OK THERE A TEAM OF SELFISH AS PEOPLE NOW this is an outrage :sprint:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:37 PM~18223238
> *i am! :biggrin:
> *


pull them strings homie, get that video :x:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18223233
> *BIGKILLA503 says the fishing is hot on his camping trip
> *



SERIOUSLY.........i fell out of my chair twice


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 10:39 PM~18223256
> *pull them strings homie, get that video :x:
> *


i will even if i have to sock him in the gut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18223232
> *My bad, thought you knew I couldn't go today.
> 
> I called Roll'n already, he's not giving any video up til tomorrow.
> *


no video hes fired


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18223270
> *i will even if i have to sock him in the gut!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats alot of socking :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2010, 10:45 PM~18222680
> *No you couldn't that ain't a gt car. :0  :0
> *


YES IT IS A GT CAR AND JUMP YO ASS OFF THAT COMPUTER AND GET UR BOOSTER CHAIR AND HIT THE HIGHWAY COME AND SEE ME STOP ALL THIS FUCKEN CRYING LET'S DO THIS ENY ONE CAN TALK SHIT BEHIND A KEYBOARD AND HE CALLED US OUT. AND THEN YOU GUYS WANNA SAY OH IT TOOK FOUR CARS YOU STUPID HE GOT WHAT THE FUCK HE ASKED FOR AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT GET OFF THE BOARD DUDE AND LET'S FUCKEN DO THIS... GOODTIMES ALL DAY DON'T SLEEP ON US.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Aug 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18223219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I thinks it's LAUGHING GIRL!!! :biggrin: Cuz that was funny!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:37 PM~18223237
> *WHATS LG? LIFES GOODTIMES ?
> *


FUCK!!..i have 1 of those phones imma have 2 get a different 1!!!hahaha


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18223270
> *i will even if i have to sock him in the gut!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale pues, Toons holds him and u punch hno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18223270
> *i will even if i have to sock him in the gut!!! :biggrin:
> *


Careful Ray, Roll'n was at the buffet with Nene earlier! LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

fuck it im out...lates...big ups to chaio on the win n guero.... uffin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 10:46 PM~18223311
> *fuck it im out...lates...big ups to chaio on the win n guero.... uffin:
> *


Orale, stay up Big homie


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

NICE CARS TODD... MUCH LOVE....


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

AND TODDS CAR DID LIKE 93 SO TAT MEANS TAT CHAIO TOOK THE INCHES OF THE DAY ! SO BOTTOM POINT CHAIO TOOK TAT WIN !


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18223281
> *YES IT IS A GT CAR AND JUMP YO ASS OFF THAT COMPUTER AND GET UR BOOSTER CHAIR AND HIT THE HIGHWAY COME AND SEE ME STOP ALL THIS FUCKEN CRYING LET'S DO THIS ENY ONE CAN TALK SHIT BEHIND A KEYBOARD AND HE CALLED US OUT.  AND THEN YOU GUYS WANNA SAY OH IT TOOK FOUR CARS YOU STUPID HE GOT WHAT THE FUCK HE ASKED FOR AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT GET OFF THE BOARD DUDE AND LET'S FUCKEN DO THIS... GOODTIMES ALL DAY DON'T SLEEP ON US.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 PM~18223362
> *AND TODDS CAR  DID LIKE 93 SO TAT MEANS TAT CHAIO TOOK THE INCHES OF THE DAY ! SO BOTTOM POINT CHAIO TOOK TAT WIN !
> *


If that's your news we are way ahead of you! Todd's car did more than 93 I'm positive of that!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 PM~18223376
> *If that's your news we are way ahead of you! Todd's car did more than 93 I'm positive of that!
> *



SO UR SAYING TAT U KNOW TAT CHAIO WON RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18223281
> *YES IT IS A GT CAR AND JUMP YO ASS OFF THAT COMPUTER AND GET UR BOOSTER CHAIR AND HIT THE HIGHWAY COME AND SEE ME STOP ALL THIS FUCKEN CRYING LET'S DO THIS ENY ONE CAN TALK SHIT BEHIND A KEYBOARD AND HE CALLED US OUT.  AND THEN YOU GUYS WANNA SAY OH IT TOOK FOUR CARS YOU STUPID HE GOT WHAT THE FUCK HE ASKED FOR AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT GET OFF THE BOARD DUDE AND LET'S FUCKEN DO THIS... GOODTIMES ALL DAY DON'T SLEEP ON US.
> *


* :thumbsup: GT ALL DAY!!!!!  *


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 PM~18223362
> *AND TODDS CAR  DID LIKE 93 SO TAT MEANS TAT CHAIO TOOK THE INCHES OF THE DAY ! SO BOTTOM POINT CHAIO TOOK TAT WIN !
> *


*CLEARLY MORE THAN ONCE!!!!!*


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

ITS A STREET LIFE THING....CANT HANDLE IT THAN STAY HOME...


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 PM~18223362
> *AND TODDS CAR  DID LIKE 93 SO TAT MEANS TAT CHAIO TOOK THE INCHES OF THE DAY ! SO BOTTOM POINT CHAIO TOOK TAT WIN !
> *


Now I can go to sleep


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18222443
> *GOODTIMES TOOK IT NOTHING MORE TO SAY TODD SAID IT HIMSELF AND NENE WAS ON QUIET MODE WE DID THAT ... FABIAN UR NEXT
> *


 i was there chaio you are the man. GT to the top!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

40 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: EBAY, monte carlo rider, 81_cutty, GUDTMS48, jojo67, JEN IN PHX, 187LUXURY, MELLOMAN, Munchin247, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, yOuNgWiCkS, tko_818, SWITCHMAN84, don-don, bumberent, chaio, KrAzE1


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18223387
> *SO UR SAYING TAT U KNOW TAT CHAIO WON RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


A win is a win. Congrats to Chaio! 


*Everybody* loses sometime!! Nuff said!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18223464
> *A win is a win. Congrats to Chaio!
> Everybody loses sometime!!  Nuff said!
> *


  both teams are straight soldiers, so much work goes into this hop thing that its ridiculous :wow:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

STREET LIFE~

Posts: 2,850
Joined: Oct 2004
From: Phoenix Arizona
Car Club: Majestics CC









> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18223464
> *A win is a win. Congrats to Chaio!
> Everybody loses sometime!!  Nuff said!
> *




good job chaio


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 3 2010, 11:08 PM~18223474
> *  both teams are straight soldiers, so much work goes into this hop thing that its ridiculous  :wow:
> *


GT AND THE M BOTH ON TOP OF THIS SHIT


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the Majestics. And Todd is a soldier.

But Chaio is from my hometown and he himself worked on M hoppers before joining GT.

Mad props to Chaio, he"s 26 and and smashing fools


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18223505
> *GT AND THE M BOTH ON TOP OF THIS SHIT
> *


no doubts homie!! :h5:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: ESTA MADRE ESTA BUENA :*biggrin:*


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:03 PM~18223446
> *  i was there chaio you are the man. GT to the top!!!!
> *


YOUR GUYS ARE FUKIN STUPID!WHY YOU GUY CHEERING FOR GOODTIMES WHEN THAT CAR HE HOPPED AINT EVEN FROM GOODTIME.........SO YALL SHOULD BE CHEERING FOR STRIGHTGAME NOT GOODTIME.LOL LOL!


SO THAT MEANS STRAIGHT GAME TOOK THE WIN AND NOT GOOTTIMES!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:23 PM~18223581
> *YOUR GUYS ARE FUKIN STUPID!WHY YOU GUY CHEERING FOR GOODTIMES WHEN THAT CAR HE HOPPED AINT EVEN FROM GOODTIME.........SO YALL SHOULD BE CHEERING FOR STRIGHTGAME NOT GOODTIME.LOL LOL!
> SO THAT MEANS STRAIGHT GAME TOOK THE WIN AND NOT GOOTTIMES!
> *


IT REP GOODTIMES *HOMIE IN A WIN IS A WIN DONT HATE PERRO *


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

AND ALL YOU CHEERLEADER TALKIN ABOUT (WE HEARD AND THEY TOLD US)GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE....I WAS THERE AND THE 61 RIPPED A NEW ASSHOLE ON ALL YOU FOOLS.......I WAS THERE....SO NOW WHAT.....PERIOD!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio+Aug 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18223281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 PM~18223601
> *AND ALL YOU CHEERLEADER TALKIN ABOUT (WE HEARD AND THEY TOLD US)GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE....I WAS THERE AND THE 61 RIPPED A NEW ASSHOLE ON ALL YOU FOOLS.......I WAS THERE....SO NOW WHAT.....PERIOD!
> *


 :run:  :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 PM~18223601
> *AND ALL YOU CHEERLEADER TALKIN ABOUT (WE HEARD AND THEY TOLD US)GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE....I WAS THERE AND THE 61 RIPPED A NEW ASSHOLE ON ALL YOU FOOLS.......I WAS THERE....SO NOW WHAT.....PERIOD!
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18223623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics finally :0


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> whats up :biggrin: dont you miss the hopp game


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18223594
> *IT REP GOODTIMES HOMIE IN A WIN IS A WIN DONT HATE PERRO
> *


*
NOT HATTIN BUT COME ON HOMIE...YOU GUYS SCREAMIN VICTORY WITH ANOTHER CLUBS CAR!LETS KEEP IT REAL.AND ALL I SAW WAS 1 CAR ONE CLUB REPPIN THE GREEN 61.......AND A BUCH OF BLACK GUYS SCREAMING SANTANA BLOCK COMPTON CRIP!CUZZZZZZZ*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> > whats up :biggrin: dont you miss the hopp game
> 
> 
> Whats up 187LUXURY... sometimes!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 PM~18223670
> *NOT HATTIN BUT COME ON HOMIE...YOU GUYS SCREAMIN VICTORY WITH ANOTHER CLUBS CAR!LETS KEEP IT REAL.AND ALL I SAW WAS 1 CAR ONE CLUB REPPIN THE GREEN 61.......AND A BUCH OF BLACK GUYS SCREAMING SANTANA BLOCK COMPTON CRIP!CUZZZZZZZ
> *


? ARE YOU FROM THE M ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 PM~18223670
> *NOT HATTIN BUT COME ON HOMIE...YOU GUYS SCREAMIN VICTORY WITH ANOTHER CLUBS CAR!LETS KEEP IT REAL.AND ALL I SAW WAS 1 CAR ONE CLUB REPPIN THE GREEN 61.......AND A BUCH OF BLACK GUYS SCREAMING SANTANA BLOCK COMPTON CRIP!CUZZZZZZZ
> *


stop smoking that shit is not good for you


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:41 PM~18223696
> *stop smoking that shit is not good for you
> *


QUE SE MOCHE EL WEY PARA ESTAR IGUALES DE MENOS :420: :420: :420: :420: uffin: uffin: :tongue:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2010, 11:34 PM~18223219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ALL THAT MOTHER FUCKEN MONEY AND IMPALAS EVERY YEAR AND EVERY COLOR TODD cant get you something better im gonna have to call that fucker selfish bastard landing on peoples cars not takin care of his people selfish just selfish  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:39 PM~18223684
> *? ARE YOU FROM THE M ?
> *


Fuck no.I don't rep no club cause I don't like the drama..
I rep where im from (CULIACAN SINALOA COMPA)


I JUST KEEPIN IT REAL ON WHAT I SAW...AND THAT IT!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:41 PM~18223696
> *stop smoking that shit is not good for you
> *


PURA CUSHHHHH COMPITA Y PASESITO DE LAVADA...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18223717
> *Fuck no.I don't rep no club cause I don't like the drama..
> I rep where im from (CULIACAN SINALOA COMPA)
> I JUST KEEPIN IT REAL ON WHAT I SAW...AND THAT IT!
> *


 YOU ARE A CHEERLEADER TO ME WITH ALL THE B/S YOU ARE SAYING COMPA * :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :werd:*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:49 PM~18223731
> *PURA CUSHHHHH COMPITA Y PASESITO DE LAVADA...
> *


SI ES MICH SI ES BUENA SI NO NO


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:49 PM~18223734
> *YOU ARE A CHEERLEADER TO ME WITH ALL THE B/S YOU ARE SAYING COMPA  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


*
DON'T HAVE TO CHOOSE SIDE...I COULD CARE LESS IF YOU GUYS OR THE OTHER GUYS HIT A MILLION INCHES......I JUST TRIPPIN ON HOW ALL YOU GUYS CHEER ON A CAR THAT AINT FROM YOUR CLUB......I JUST DON'T UNDERSATND THAT.....I GIVE BOTH CLUBS MUCH RESPECT FOR PUTTIN A GOOD SHOW AND TEARING THEIR CARS LIKE THAT........SO I DON'T SEE THE HATTIN AT ALL!*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:54 PM~18223765
> *DON'T HAVE TO CHOOSE SIDE...I COULD CARE LESS IF YOU GUYS OR THE OTHER GUYS HIT A MILLION INCHES......I JUST TRIPPIN ON HOW ALL YOU GUYS CHEER ON A CAR THAT AINT FROM YOUR CLUB......I JUST DON'T UNDERSATND THAT.....I GIVE BOTH CLUBS MUCH RESPECT FOR PUTTIN A GOOD SHOW AND TEARING THEIR CARS LIKE THAT........SO I DON'T SEE THE HATTIN AT ALL!
> *


 THEN JUST STAY ON THE SIDE LINES


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, :uh: 11:54 PM~18223765
> *DON'T HAVE TO CHOOSE SIDE...I COULD CARE LESS IF YOU GUYS OR THE OTHER GUYS HIT A MILLION INCHES......I JUST TRIPPIN ON HOW ALL YOU GUYS CHEER ON A CAR THAT AINT FROM YOUR CLUB......I JUST DON'T UNDERSATND THAT.....I GIVE BOTH CLUBS MUCH RESPECT FOR PUTTIN A GOOD SHOW AND TEARING THEIR CARS LIKE THAT........SO I DON'T SEE THE HATTIN AT ALL!
> *


y do you keep saying is not from our club i don't get it homie :uh:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

MATTER IN FACT I GIVE PROPS TO THAT SHORT GIRL THAT WAS TALKIN SHIT........SEEMS LIKE SHE HAD MORE BALLS THAN HER MAN!LOL..........CHAPARRITA Y BRAVA LE PLEVE....


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 PM~18223735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pic......... that top line is a 100. And it passed it by 4 to 5...... that on its second. Lick. So u know. The third. Lick was crazy


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:58 PM~18223794
> *MATTER IN FACT I GIVE PROPS TO THAT SHORT GIRL THAT WAS TALKIN SHIT........SEEMS LIKE SHE HAD MORE BALLS THAN HER MAN!LOL..........CHAPARRITA Y BRAVA LE PLEVE....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 THIS HOMIE IS HIGH :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:56 PM~18223779
> *y do you keep saying is not from our club i don't get it homie :uh:
> *


WHAT IM SAYING IS I SAW A STICKER THAT SAID STRAIGHT GAME ON THE WINDOW....OR IS THAT NEW CLICK FOR GOODTIMES?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THOUGHT YOU KNEW....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:01 AM~18223814
> *WHAT IM SAYING IS I SAW A STICKER THAT SAID STRAIGHT GAME ON THE WINDOW....OR IS THAT NEW CLICK FOR GOODTIMES?
> *


yes.... Sraight Game Over.......... that's what it say....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 3 2010, 11:56 PM~18223777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GRACIAS FOR THE PICS HOMIE....*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 01:06 AM~18223853
> *yes.... Sraight Game Over.......... that's what it say....
> *


SHISTE WHY U HATE STRAIGHT GAME SO MUCH?? :0 I NOTICED U ALWAYS DIS ON THEM. JUST ASKIN HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:09 AM~18223873
> *SHISTE WHY U HATE STRAIGHT GAME SO MUCH??  :0 I NOTICED U ALWAYS DIS ON THEM.  JUST ASKIN HOMIE
> *


*WHAT IT DEW SKIM DOG....GT*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 01:10 AM~18223876
> *WHAT IT DEW SKIM DOG....GT
> *


IM JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, ENJOYIN THE SHOW, U KNOW HOW IT IS :biggrin: HOW U BEEN.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:13 AM~18223892
> *IM JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, ENJOYIN THE SHOW, U KNOW HOW IT IS :biggrin:  HOW U BEEN.
> *


*CHILLEN HOMIE..CHILLEN...I LOVE THIS LOWRIDEING GAME....*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 12:08 AM~18223866
> *GRACIAS FOR THE PICS HOMIE....
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 01:14 AM~18223900
> *CHILLEN HOMIE..CHILLEN...I LOVE THIS LOWRIDEING GAME....
> *


REAL TALK, SEE YOU AND CHUCH, MARIO OUT IN VEGAS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS...*


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:09 AM~18223873
> *SHISTE WHY U HATE STRAIGHT GAME SO MUCH??  :0 I NOTICED U ALWAYS DIS ON THEM.  JUST ASKIN HOMIE
> *


HE DON'T HAVE AN ASWER....STAIGHT GAVE DID THAT TONIGHT.......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:18 AM~18223921
> *REAL TALK, SEE YOU AND CHUCH, MARIO OUT IN VEGAS
> *


*FO SHO HOMIE....FIRST ROUND ON YOU OR US.....LOL* :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WHAT A NIGHT IT WUS A GOOD HOPP MUCH PROPS TO EVERYONE


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHA CALM DOWN JEN :biggrin: 
THER FUCK WIT STREET LIFE N ON TOP OF SHIT  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:18 AM~18223921
> *REAL TALK, SEE YOU AND CHUCH, MARIO OUT IN VEGAS
> *


JUST GETTING IN FROM THE HOPP AND FOR SURE SKIM SEE YOU IN VEGAS LOKO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

look at the tape lines on the so called ruler :0 YOU BE THE JUDGE


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18223623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA HOMIE TODD PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 AZ MAJESTICS, STREETLIFE!!!
ON TOP A THINGZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PROPS 2 ALL MAJESTICS CALLED OUT GOOD TIMES AND GOOD TIMES SHOWED UP THE REST NO ONE WILL SAY THANKS 2 ALL FOR KEEPING THIS TOPIC HOTT PROPS 2 ALL THE HOPPERS THAT PUT IT DOWN MIGHTY GT AND BIG M DID WORK TONITE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

IM NOT GOIN TO SAY ANYTHING OTHER THAN PICTURES TELL NO LIES

THE INCHES ON THE STICK

FIRST BLACK LINE 92"

SECON 95"

THIRD 100"


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT FOR BOTH THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18223988
> *IM NOT GOIN TO SAY ANYTHING OTHER THAN  PICTURES TELL NO LIES
> 
> THE INCHES ON THE STICK
> ...


LA NETA


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18223989
> *TTMFT FOR BOTH THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO SPIKE

11 Members: FLEET~HOOD, pi4short, solostyle_68, .TERRY., DUALLYMAN, BIG TURTLE, CHUCKIEBOYGT, KrAzE1, SJ RIDER, NACHO LIBRE, milkbone


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18223989
> *TTMFT FOR BOTH THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M
> *


THEY BOTH PUT IN MAJOR WORK TONIGHT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:38 AM~18223989
> *TTMFT FOR BOTH THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 4 2010, 12:40 AM~18224001
> *spellcheck homie
> *


Q-VO PINCHE RANDY PURO AL 100 COMPA


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:33 AM~18223975
> *look at the tape lines on the so called ruler   :0
> 
> 
> ...
















































*YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS GOODTIMER...WE HERE AND WE AINT GOING NO WHERE...GOODTIMES TTMFT...FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD.....GT WE STANDTALL AND NEVA FALL, CAUSE WE THAT MIGHTY.....* :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18223989
> *TTMFT FOR BOTH THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M
> *


*X2 ....WE SMASHEN....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 12:44 AM~18224015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MINUS A FEW CHUMPS....WE STILL HERE....*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 12:48 AM~18224028
> *MINUS A FEW CHUMPS....WE STILL HERE....
> *


LA NETA


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 12:42 AM~18224012
> *Q-VO PINCHE RANDY PURO AL 100 COMPA
> *



que-onda Jay wus new homie :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 4 2010, 12:51 AM~18224038
> *que-onda Jay wus new homie :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW SAME OL STUFF HOMIE


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

DAM HOMIEZ....GOOD TOPIC...NICE PICS AND MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE HOPPERS PUTTING IT DOWN IN CALI TONIGHT..IM HERE AT WORK ENJOYING THE SHOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 12:53 AM~18224048
> *YOU KNOW SAME OL STUFF HOMIE
> *


i here you homie your ride is looking really good cant wait to see it.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:48 AM~18224031
> *LA NETA
> *


*GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS PERRITO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT....GT*
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *



X67


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224058
> *i here you homie your ride is looking really good cant wait to see it.
> *


THANKS DOWGY I TOLD MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 12:56 AM~18224066
> *THE MIGHTY GT AL 100% </span>*


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 AM~18223982
> *PROPS 2 ALL MAJESTICS CALLED OUT GOOD TIMES AND GOOD TIMES SHOWED UP THE REST NO ONE WILL SAY THANKS 2 ALL FOR KEEPING THIS TOPIC HOTT PROPS 2 ALL THE HOPPERS THAT PUT IT DOWN MIGHTY GT AND BIG M DID WORK TONITE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *


COULDNT OF SAID IT ANY BETTER


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *


NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT HOMIE...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

Round 2 MAJESTICS sfv car show this Sunday san fernando high school 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 AM~18224075
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD LOKO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *


*X2 GOODTIMER.....MUCH PROPS TO THE M AND THE BIG GT FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND KEEPING THE LOWRDIER MOVEMENT LIVE ALL DAY LONG. NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT WE ALL IN THIS SHIT TOGETHER ANY WAY YOU LOOK AT IT....GT.....*  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 4 2010, 01:01 AM~18224083
> *Round 2 MAJESTICS sfv car show this Sunday san fernando high school
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD BE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 01:02 AM~18224088
> *
> X2 GOODTIMER.....MUCH PROPS TO THE M AND THE BIG GT FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND KEEPING THE LOWRDIER MOVEMENT LIVE ALL DAY LONG. NO DISRESPECT BUT I SEEN MY CLUB GO THREW THE THICK AND WE STILL HERE PUTTING IT DOWN AND OTHER CLUBS PUTTING IN WORK.....   :biggrin:
> *


HOPP WAS GOOD CHUCKS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 4 2010, 01:01 AM~18224083
> *Round 2 MAJESTICS sfv car show this Sunday san fernando high school
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:02 AM~18224086
> *WHATS GOOD LOKO
> *


Not much homie just tripping out on this hopp game,


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:04 AM~18224097
> *HOPP WAS GOOD CHUCKS
> *


  :biggrin: GT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 AM~18223988
> *IM NOT GOIN TO SAY ANYTHING OTHER THAN  PICTURES TELL NO LIES
> 
> THE INCHES ON THE STICK
> ...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

sup danny?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Aug 4 2010, 01:05 AM~18224102
> *Not much homie just tripping out on this hopp game,
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:06 AM~18224108
> *sup danny?
> *


QVO CPT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:07 AM~18224112
> *QVO CPT
> *



:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:05 AM~18224104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:06 AM~18224108
> *sup danny?
> *


WHAT UP G MONEY...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:10 AM~18224121
> *WHAT UP G MONEY...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



aqui nomas doggy


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:01 AM~18223814
> *WHAT IM SAYING IS I SAW A STICKER THAT SAID STRAIGHT GAME ON THE WINDOW....OR IS THAT NEW CLICK FOR GOODTIMES?
> *


YOU STUPID HOME GIRL IT SAYS STR8 GAME OVER,, AND ITS A OLD STICKER AND WE CANT FIND A WINDOW FOR IT AND HE IS A GT PROSPECT YOU LAME...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:12 AM~18224128
> *YOU STUPID HOME GIRL IT SAYS STR8 GAME OVER,, AND ITS A OLD STICKER AND WE CANT FIND A WINDOW FOR IT AND HE IS A GT PROSPECT YOU LAME...
> *


WHATS GOOD CHAIO YOU GUYS ON THE WAY BACK YET


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:09 AM~18223873
> *SHISTE WHY U HATE STRAIGHT GAME SO MUCH??  :0 I NOTICED U ALWAYS DIS ON THEM.  JUST ASKIN HOMIE
> *


Don't get me wrong there is some. Good Kate in there. Club. But. They got a lot of loud mouths. That havnt been riding for long. That talk. A lot of shit. There saying is if ur not with us ur against. Us..........or. straight. Games against. The world so Game Over Click. Will be seeing them real soon......... to quite. There mouths


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:12 AM~18224124
> *aqui nomas doggy
> *


IF I WAS THERE ...WE WERE ALL THERE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

what it do chaio i heard u put it down in la AGAIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:16 AM~18224142
> *IF I WAS THERE ...WE WERE ALL THERE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES SMASHEN AND IT DONT STOP AND FOR ALL THE MASEROS ILL TAKE A DOZEN ...GRACIAS....MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT PUT IT DOWN TODAY....* :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18222458
> *Damn...talkin to Todd right now...guess there was a lot of gettin stuck!!  Alex's car, Big John's car both got stuck and the blue car broke. Todd got stuck one time!  Chaio beat Todd by ONE inch!!!  If that's a win, then it is what it is!
> SHUT OUT????  HOW??
> *


WRONG TODD GOT STUCK TWICE AND WE WILL SEE THIS WEEKEND IF YOUR BRO WANTS TO STAY OUT HERE ,,,,, NOW ITS ONLY ONE INCH BULL SHIT IF HE WOULD OF BEAT ME BY ONE INCH IT WOULD OF BEEN A BIG DEAL,,,RIGHT,,, STREET FAME AND GOODTIMES DID THAT,,,,


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:16 AM~18224142
> *IF I WAS THERE ...WE WERE ALL THERE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you a foo :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18221650
> *I'll keep it real, my car is band-aided to gether, I haven't worked on it since before we went to roswell and tulsa...Just been charging batts and go...
> 
> But you best believe this ,it will be on piont at S.D ...So GT get your note books out, pictures and shit...even call me....CUZ itz crackin   You guys waste too much time with this hooplah...Piece
> *


LIKE THAT RON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:20 AM~18224158
> *you a foo :biggrin:
> *


WHEN WE HOPPIN THAT 65 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:18 AM~18224154
> *WRONG TODD GOT STUCK TWICE AND WE WILL SEE THIS WEEKEND IF YOUR BRO WANTS TO STAY OUT HERE ,,,,,  NOW ITS ONLY ONE INCH BULL SHIT IF HE WOULD OF BEAT ME BY ONE INCH IT WOULD OF BEEN A BIG DEAL,,,RIGHT,,, STREET FAME AND GOODTIMES DID THAT,,,,
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: GT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:21 AM~18224162
> *WHEN WE HOPPIN THAT 65  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:13 AM~18224131
> *WHATS GOOD CHAIO YOU GUYS ON THE WAY BACK YET
> *


JUST MADE IT HOME DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 AM~18224169
> *hno:
> *


HOW YOU BEEN LOKO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 02:21 AM~18224163
> *:wow:  :biggrin: GT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 AM~18224171
> *JUST MADE IT HOME DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD 2 HEAR THAT HOMIE THANKS FOR COMING DOWN GT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 AM~18224172
> *HOW YOU  BEEN LOKO
> *



been koo homie, how u been


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:12 AM~18224128
> *YOU STUPID HOME GIRL IT SAYS STR8 GAME OVER,, AND ITS A OLD STICKER AND WE CANT FIND A WINDOW FOR IT AND HE IS A GT PROSPECT YOU LAME...
> *


All of a sudden he's a prospect........and I got your homegirl hanging!this topic was good till you showed up with your stupid mouth......im out of here.........ONE DREAM ONE TEAM.........AND ITS NOT YOU!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:23 AM~18224178
> *been koo homie, how u been
> *


YA SABES TEAM BUD LIGHT ALWAYS HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18224184
> *All of a sudden he's a prospect........and I got your homegirl hanging!this topic was good till you showed up with your stupid mouth......im out of here.........ONE DREAM ONE TEAM.........AND ITS NOT YOU!
> *



:wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 09:19 PM~18221519
> *see thats some hater shit playa, you guys aint ready for that fancy stuff yet,,,,
> Ask, Chiao he spent enuff time lookin at the suspension to know it was bolted in place....All good ..GT be workin...but is that LINCOLN even a GT?????? Lets keep it real :biggrin:
> 
> ...


RON CUT THE CRAP


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 02:25 AM~18224184
> *All of a sudden he's a prospect........and I got your homegirl hanging!this topic was good till you showed up with your stupid mouth......im out of here.........ONE DREAM ONE TEAM.........AND ITS NOT YOU!
> *


HAHAHA I GUESS NOT HAHAHAAA :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 AM~18224187
> *YA  SABES TEAM BUD LIGHT ALWAYS HAVING A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*shiste1'''''' MAKE SURE YR CAR IS THEIR.. I GOT U * :nicoderm:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

SHIT I FORGOT WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAAAAA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY WHEN THE TOW TRUCK DIDN'T WANT TO TAKE YOU HOMIES CAR......I HEARD HIM TELL HIM THAT THE JUNK YARD WAS CLOSE........

IM OUT!SHIT TONIGHT LOOKED LIKE JUNK YARD WARS!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 4 2010, 01:29 AM~18224196
> *shiste1''''''  MAKE SURE YR CAR IS THEIR..  I GOT U  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT EVENT IM THERE  GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 AM~18224171
> *JUST MADE IT HOME DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


*GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE CHAIO..WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GT AND SMASH HOMIE...MUCH PROPS DOG.....GT TTMFT....*  :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:29 AM~18224197
> *SHIT I FORGOT WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAAAAA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY WHEN THE TOW TRUCK DIDN'T WANT TO TAKE YOU HOMIES CAR......I HEARD HIM TELL HIM THAT THE JUNK YARD WAS CLOSE........
> 
> IM OUT!SHIT TONIGHT LOOKED LIKE JUNK YARD WARS!
> *


PINCHE SPIKE MAMON YA VETE A DORMIR WUEY


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 02:29 AM~18224200
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE CHAIO..WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GT AND SMASH HOMIE...MUCH PROPS DOG.....GT TTMFT....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOGG ME AND THE HOMIES BE BUSTING OUR ASSES ON THESE CARS,,, BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:32 AM~18224203
> *PINCHE SPIKE MAMON YA VETE A DORMIR WUEY
> *


X67


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:32 AM~18224205
> *THANKS DOGG ME AND THE HOMIES BE BUSTING OUR ASSES ON THESE CARS,,,  BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF IT!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE A GOOD CREW WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS GOOD 2 TAKE A LIL ROAD TRIP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:32 AM~18224203
> *PINCHE SPIKE MAMON YA VETE A DORMIR WUEY
> *


YOU REALLY THINK ITS HIM LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:33 AM~18224208
> *YOU HAVE A GOOD CREW WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS GOOD 2 TAKE A LIL ROAD TRIP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:34 AM~18224210
> *YOU REALLY THINK ITS HIM LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:32 AM~18224205
> *THANKS DOGG ME AND THE HOMIES BE BUSTING OUR ASSES ON THESE CARS,,,  BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF IT!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK THE MASEROS....ORDER A DOZEN OF CORN OR FLOWER FOR THE MENUDO....LOL...LOVE REPEN THAT GT FAMILY..THE UNDERDOGS BUT WE MAKING NOISE AND THEY DONT LIKE IT.....GOODTIMES*


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 4 2010, 01:29 AM~18224196
> *shiste1''''''  MAKE SURE YR CAR IS THEIR..  I GOT U  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


make. Sure u bring. That Chevy........... and u got it


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Aug 4 2010, 01:35 AM~18224220
> *make. Sure u bring. That Chevy........... and u got it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:34 AM~18224210
> *YOU REALLY THINK ITS HIM LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD KNOW FUCKER :biggrin: ALL HE KEPT ON SAYING WHEN I ASKED HIM WUS ASK CHUCH ASK CHUCH :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMAN84_@Aug 3 2010, 11:58 PM~18223412
> *ITS A STREET LIFE THING....CANT HANDLE IT THAN STAY HOME...
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:41 AM~18224231
> *YOU SHOULD KNOW FUCKER  :biggrin: ALL HE KEPT ON SAYING WHEN I ASKED HIM WUS ASK CHUCH ASK CHUCH :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 02:34 AM~18224215
> *FUCK THE MASEROS....ORDER A DOZEN OF CORN OR FLOWER FOR THE MENUDO....LOL...LOVE REPEN THAT GT FAMILY..THE UNDERDOGS BUT WE MAKING NOISE AND THEY DONT LIKE IT.....GOODTIMES
> *


AND THATS REAL THEY CANT STAND IT... SOME POEPLE AINT GONNA SLEEP GOOD TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:41 AM~18224234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS CHAIO YOU CAME YOU PUT WORK AND ROLLED BACK TO THE 619 LIKE NO OTHER I TIP MY HAT TO YOU HOMIE

AND CANT FORGET BIG JOHN,ALEX,PELON

AT THE END IT GOT A LIL TENCE BUT HEY 

ITS GOODTIMES NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:45 AM~18224252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EXCEPT IT....IT IS WHAT IT IS......GT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:44 AM~18224246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG....*  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 3 2010, 09:51 PM~18223362
> *AND TODDS CAR  DID LIKE 93 SO TAT MEANS TAT CHAIO TOOK THE INCHES OF THE DAY ! SO BOTTOM POINT CHAIO TOOK TAT WIN !
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:21 AM~18224162
> *WHEN WE HOPPIN THAT 65  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thad be a site :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 3 2010, 07:23 PM~18221568
> *If that is true (i wasn't there)...then congrats to Chaio!!...
> BUT, i want u 2 c the yellow 63!!...i know for a fact u cant fuck with that,not even Mando from HiLO...unless ur hitting 116+........
> *


he might not right now but i know i can... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 2 2010, 06:57 PM~18211653
> *WE STAY READY WE DONT RUN FROM A FUCKEN THING LETS DO THIS!!!!
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:12 AM~18224128
> *YOU STUPID HOME GIRL IT SAYS STR8 GAME OVER,, AND ITS A OLD STICKER AND WE CANT FIND A WINDOW FOR IT AND HE IS A GT PROSPECT YOU LAME...
> *


 :wow: KING TACO


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

GOODTIMES REPP REAL BIG LAST NIGHT CHAIO;ALEX JOHN.DONT STOP BABY!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 AM~18224059
> *WHAT A NIGHT I KNOW MANY WANT 2 SEE THE GT AND BIG M GO AT IT AND SOME FOO'S ADD A LIL SPICE 2 GET SHIT CRACKIN AND ADD 2 THE FUN BUT THIS SHIT AT THE END IS ALL RESPECT WITH OUT THE BIG M HOPPIN WE WOULDNT BE PUSHING THIS HARD AND THE BIG M WOULDNT BE COMING DOWN 2 L.A. IF THE GT FAM WASNT A CHALLENGE SO I GIVE MY RESPECTS 2 BOTH CLUBS AND DONT 4 GET WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME AND PRIDE AND RESPECT ALL I KNOW IS THESE HOMIES PUT MANY HOURS AND SHIT LOAD OF MONEY 2 KEEP THESE CARS FLYING FUK THE BULLSHIT THE HATTERS AND THE DRAMA MAKERS ....MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:18 AM~18223921
> *REAL TALK, SEE YOU AND CHUCH, MARIO OUT IN VEGAS
> *


KOO C U OUT THERE IN VEGAS SKIM


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Aug 4 2010, 09:02 AM~18225764
> *GOODTIMES REPP REAL BIG LAST NIGHT CHAIO;ALEX JOHN.DONT STOP BABY!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just gotta give my props up to both the Majestics and GT for putting it down last night!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 4 2010, 12:36 PM~18227106
> *Just gotta give my props up to both the Majestics and GT for putting it down last night!
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS A COOL NIGHT HOMIE


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DiiZ MATERiiAL SHiiT AiNT NUTHN!!...iiTZ APPLE SAUCE T0 A B0SS!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: 

mis'd all the action  .. wish i was there to see it for myself  

both side's put it down tho.. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18227106
> *Just gotta give my props up to both the Majestics and GT for putting it down last night!
> *


X65 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 02:33 AM~18223975
> *look at the tape lines on the so called ruler  :0  YOU BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 
> ...


First line is 92 second is 95 and third is 100.So chaio did looks like 97ish john did looks like 93ish and todd wasn't on the bumper in any of these pics your posting.Thats what i see i don't see how anyone saw over 100 in these pic?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 4 2010, 01:30 AM~18223623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know when todd hits the bumper the back wheels come off the ground so by looking at this pic not even on the bumper yet and looks to be just under 92 i bet he hits like 95 on the bumper,so that means he beat everycar there except for chaio.Big ups to goodtimes and chaio for being the highest and taking that win but big ups to todd and the Majestics Dreamteam for beating everyone else.Remember he had to hop agianst 4 cars not only one like they did.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 12:08 AM~18222948
> *TODD'S 61 JUST LANDED ON TOP OF BIG JOHNS CAR AND BROKE THE FRONT END OF IT OFF!!!!!!!!  SHUT OUT???  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How did it do that it didn't have a front end to start with?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 02:44 PM~18228160
> *i know when todd hits the bumper the back wheels come off the ground so by looking at this pic not even on the bumper yet and looks to be just under 92 i bet he hits like 95 on the bumper,so that means he beat everycar there except for chaio.Big ups to goodtimes and chaio for being the highest and taking that win but big ups to todd and the Majestics Dreamteam for beating everyone else.Remember he had to hop agianst 4 cars not only one like they did.
> *


BUT LETS KEEP IT REAL MAN HE ASKED FOR ALL 4 CARS AM I RIGHT,,,,,,,,


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

I SEE YOU CHAIO YOU OWE ME KING TACO!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 02:44 PM~18228160
> *i know when todd hits the bumper the back wheels come off the ground so by looking at this pic not even on the bumper yet and looks to be just under 92 i bet he hits like 95 on the bumper,so that means he beat everycar there except for chaio.Big ups to goodtimes and chaio for being the highest and taking that win but big ups to todd and the Majestics Dreamteam for beating everyone else.Remember he had to hop agianst 4 cars not only one like they did.
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:51 PM~18228213
> *I SEE YOU CHAIO YOU OWE ME KING TACO!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


MOFO YOU HAD TO LEAVE.............. I WAS WAITING ON YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 12:50 PM~18228202
> *BUT LETS KEEP IT REAL MAN HE ASKED FOR ALL 4 CARS AM I RIGHT,,,,,,,,
> *


YES SiRR!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 12:51 PM~18228220
> *MOFO YOU HAD TO LEAVE.............. I WAS WAITING ON YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> YES SiRR!!!
> [/quote
> 
> :yes:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:52 PM~18228230
> *
> *


HOW FAR IS SAN FERNANDO HIGH FROM KING TACO! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:54 PM~18228252
> *HOW FAR IS SAN FERNANDO HIGH FROM KING TACO! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


you coming back up on sunday chaio ???


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 12:50 PM~18228200
> *How did it do that it didn't have a front end to start with?
> *


DNT KN0 WH0 TLD U THT 0R WHERE UR GETN UR iiNF0 4RM BUT FYI HE D0ES HAVE A FRNT END!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 PM~18228252
> *HOW FAR IS SAN FERNANDO HIGH FROM KING TACO! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 03:50 PM~18228202
> *BUT LETS KEEP IT REAL MAN HE ASKED FOR ALL 4 CARS AM I RIGHT,,,,,,,,
> *


i am being real homie,always am.yes he did,now you be real did he beat the other 3 cars?and congrats that lincoln is up there,just a couple on top of mine.i think it would still be a good ass hopp. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 03:57 PM~18228283
> *DNT KN0 WH0 TLD U THT 0R WHERE UR GETN UR iiNF0 4RM BUT FYI HE D0ES HAVE A FRNT END!!!
> *


Oh sorry just no front bumper? :biggrin: it's all good i'm just having fun like everyone else.All the homies put it downm for sure.


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 02:04 PM~18228356
> *Oh sorry just no front bumper? :biggrin: it's all good i'm just having fun like everyone else.All the homies put it downm for sure.
> *


big johns malibu had a complete front end bumper grill and all your source is givin you wrong info


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Any video????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18228281
> *you coming back up on sunday chaio ???
> *


YES SIR AGAIN!!! HAHAHAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 02:19 PM~18228511
> *YES SIR AGAIN!!! HAHAHAAAA :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18228475
> *big johns malibu had a complete front end bumper grill and all your source is givin you wrong info
> *


jay the way him an his brother wolf so much shit ,ud think there were in cali hoppin the best :uh:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 4 2010, 02:24 PM~18228549
> *jay the way him an his brother wolf so much shit ,ud think there were in cali hoppin the best  :uh:
> *


FOE REALS HUH


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:16 PM~18228475
> *big johns malibu had a complete front end bumper grill and all your source is givin you wrong info
> *


YUP LiiKE ii SAiiD!!WHT UP JAY :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 4 2010, 01:17 PM~18228492
> *Any video????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


iiT WiiLL B P0STED UP LA8ER!!..


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:28 PM~18228581
> *YUP LiiKE ii SAiiD!!WHT UP JAY :biggrin:
> *


WHUT UP ANGIE HOWS THANGS GIRL


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18228693
> *WHUT UP ANGIE HOWS THANGS GIRL
> *


K0ULDNT B ANY BETTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:41 PM~18228708
> *K0ULDNT B ANY BETTER!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD SAY WUS UP TO MY BOY AND SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 01:42 PM~18228719
> *THATS GOOD SAY WUS UP TO MY BOY AND SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY
> *


F0RSURE!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck this topic too much crying !!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2010, 04:07 PM~18228916
> *fuck this topic too much crying !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18228916
> *fuck this topic too much crying !!!
> *


calmate spike :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18228916
> *fuck this topic too much crying !!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18228916
> *fuck this topic too much crying !!!
> *


AGREE AND FUCK BIG SPIKE AKA NACHO LIBRE :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
YOU ACTUALLY GOT THE HEAR TODAY TO POST UNDER YOUR REAL NAME AND NOT THAT BACK UP ACCOUNT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 4 2010, 09:17 PM~18228492
> *Any video????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Like always the truth will be on roll'n,yes chaio won but just barely by like 2 inches,and todd won all the other hopps,enough talk everyone will see it on roll'n.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 4 2010, 09:24 PM~18228549
> *jay the way him an his brother wolf so much shit ,ud think there were in cali hoppin the best  :uh:
> *


Your lucky we aren't because we do 95 all day and that would have beat all the cars except chaio.  and he's just barely higher. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18229087
> *AGREE AND FUCK BIG SPIKE AKA NACHO LIBRE :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> YOU ACTUALLY GOT THE HEAR TODAY TO POST UNDER YOUR REAL NAME AND NOT THAT BACK UP ACCOUNT :0  :biggrin:
> *


Spike does like nachos? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: nah i don't think thats him. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18228475
> *big johns malibu had a complete front end bumper grill and all your source is givin you wrong info
> *


I think he meant a real front bumper not one of then cut in half bumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Aug 3 2010, 11:12 AM~18216169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter a "win is a win"... S.D is on point, and that show on the 22nd will be poppin'


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18228916
> *fuck this topic too much crying !!!
> *


YOU WERE DOING GOOD FOO YOU COULDNT HOLD IT IN HA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 4 2010, 02:56 AM~18224066
> *MAJESTICS!!!!!!!![/u][/i]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THE NET HAS NO FACE I HOPE EVERYONE HAVING FUN !!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What I wanna know where is the homeboy talking shit that 95 wouldn't cut it? Looks to me 95 would have been very good except to chaio. Lol guys making excuses before the hop goes down lmao


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2010, 05:54 PM~18229791
> *What I wanna know where is the homeboy talking shit that 95 wouldn't cut it? Looks to me 95 would have been very good except to chaio. Lol guys making excuses before the hop goes down lmao
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 05:18 PM~18229480
> *In a diet????? thats a real big diet :biggrin:
> True, And as a man he owned up. Everybody's lookin good...
> See even Perm be cryin now,,,all these fools rubbin off
> ...


WHAT UP RON !!! NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT...... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 05:51 PM~18230261
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What it dew chaio? Congrats yesturday, if I ever get better I will come see u guys :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2010, 07:25 PM~18230512
> *What it dew chaio? Congrats yesturday, if I ever get better I will come see u guys :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:05 AM~18224104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them sum good pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee Tee (Jan 24, 2008)

WHAT'S THAT ME LIKE????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:27 PM~18227498
> *DiiZ MATERiiAL SHiiT AiNT NUTHN!!...iiTZ APPLE SAUCE T0 A B0SS!!
> *


 From the look of that beat down car before and after, I can't tell!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

dam shit gettin heated in here :drama:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 07:01 PM~18230831
> *From the look of that beat down car before and after, I can't tell!!!
> *


its a hopper not a show car is suppose to look like that


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18230561
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol not like that fool, just t hang out, but since u brought it up might as well come with a little something something :wow:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18230561
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol not like that fool, just t hang out, but since u brought it up might as well come with a little something something :wow:


----------



## Tee Tee (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 07:01 PM~18230831
> *From the look of that beat down car before and after, I can't tell!!!
> *



HA THATS RITE....LMAO....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 4 2010, 07:03 PM~18230855
> *dam shit gettin heated in here  :drama:
> *


NOT AT ALL HOMIE ITS EVERYDAY LIFE FROM THE HOPP GAME JUST HOPP TALK


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 06:01 PM~18230831
> *From the look of that beat down car before and after, I can't tell!!!
> *


jUST LiiKE MY MANN" T0LD UR BR0THER U GUYS AiiNT SHiiT!!FCKN HATERS!!...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 04:35 PM~18229626
> *MAJESTICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WE RE HARD OUTHERE ALSO HOMIE










AND EVERY TATTED MEMBER BEEN IN THIS FOR A MINUTE AND DOES HAVE A CAR AND REPPS 110%


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 4 2010, 06:04 PM~18230866
> *its a hopper not a show car is suppose to look like that
> *


4 iiT 2 B A H0PPER iiTZ CLEAN..UNLIKE WHT 0THER PPL BRiiNG 0UT BUCKETS && SHiiT...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230940
> *4 iiT 2 B A H0PPER iiTZ CLEAN..UNLIKE WHT 0THER PPL BRiiNG 0UT BUCKETS && SHiiT...
> *


WHATS GOOD GT LADYS


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 06:13 PM~18230952
> *WHATS GOOD GT LADYS
> *


SHiiT CHiiLN!WHT UP?


----------



## Tee Tee (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230940
> *4 iiT 2 B A H0PPER iiTZ CLEAN..UNLIKE WHT 0THER PPL BRiiNG 0UT BUCKETS && SHiiT...
> *




HOW FUNNY!!! LMAO...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:13 PM~18230960
> *SHiiT CHiiLN!WHT UP?
> *


DRINKING A COLD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230940
> *4 iiT 2 B A H0PPER iiTZ CLEAN..UNLIKE WHT 0THER PPL BRiiNG 0UT BUCKETS && SHiiT...
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tee Tee_@Aug 4 2010, 06:15 PM~18230972
> *HOW FUNNY!!! LMAO...
> *


iiZ THT ALL U KN0 H0W 2 SAY!!!WTF??UR A F00L...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

goodtimes doing big things this year keep up the good work guys


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 06:15 PM~18230973
> *DRINKING A COLD ONE  :biggrin:
> *


SH0ULD 0F KN0WN!!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 06:18 PM~18231014
> *goodtimes doing big things this year keep up the good work guys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18231014
> *goodtimes doing big things this year keep up the good work guys
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE TRY TO COVER ALL ANGLES FROM THE HOPP TO THE SHOWS TO THE STREETS AND THEN SOME


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231031
> *THANKS HOMIE WE TRY TO COVER ALL ANGLES FROM THE HOPP TO THE SHOWS TO THE STREETS AND THEN SOME
> *


best way to make a big statement :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:19 PM~18231023
> *SH0ULD 0F KN0WN!!
> *


YOU KNOW ME THATS THE ONLY WAY I FEEL GOOD DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:21 PM~18231047
> *best way to make a big statement :thumbsup:
> *


ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU OF THE BAT I LOVE BEEN FROM THE GT WE ALL TIGHT WE DONT FIGHT AMONGS US WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER WEATHER ITS AT A HOP OR ANY OTHER FUNCTION WE DONT ONLY REP THE GOODTIMES WE LIVE IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18231014
> *goodtimes doing big things this year keep up the good work guys
> *


THANKS HOMIE LOTS MORE 2 COME


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 06:23 PM~18231063
> *YOU KNOW ME THATS THE ONLY WAY I FEEL GOOD DAILY  :biggrin:
> *


HUH,THTS UR MEDiiCiiNE RiiGHT DER!!!HAHAHA


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 06:23 PM~18231067
> *ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU OF THE BAT I LOVE BEEN FROM THE GT WE ALL TIGHT WE DONT FIGHT AMONGS US WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER WEATHER ITS AT A HOP OR ANY OTHER FUNCTION WE DONT ONLY REP THE GOODTIMES WE LIVE IT
> *


THTS RiiGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 08:23 PM~18231067
> *ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU OF THE BAT I LOVE BEEN FROM THE GT WE ALL TIGHT WE DONT FIGHT AMONGS US WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER WEATHER ITS AT A HOP OR ANY OTHER FUNCTION WE DONT ONLY REP THE GOODTIMES WE LIVE IT
> *


I hear you bro next time I go down south I got to have my primo pull out his old style GT plaque so I can get a pic and post it on your guys topic


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:28 PM~18231125
> *I hear you bro next time I go down south I got to have my primo pull out his old style GT plaque so I can get a pic and post it on your guys topic
> *


THE O.G. ONE FROM THE EARLY 90'S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2010, 08:29 PM~18231136
> *THE O.G. ONE FROM THE EARLY 90'S :0  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: he give me his old bike but he kept the seat cuz it had goodtimes engraved on it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:32 PM~18231162
> *:yes: he give me his old bike but he kept the seat cuz it had goodtimes engraved on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18230932
> *WE RE HARD OUTHERE ALSO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*GTIMERS DEAD TOPIC ALREADY... LETS MOVE ON... DONE DEAL.... BIG UP'S TO JOHN, CHAIO, PELON, ALEX FOR LAST NIGHT... 

THANKS,
PAUL 
GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 PM~18222055
> ****** please!
> *


X 2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 04:35 PM~18229626
> *MAJESTICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Tee Tee (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18231012
> *iiZ THT ALL U KN0 H0W 2 SAY!!!WTF??UR A F00L...
> *




 STREETLIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tee Tee_@Aug 4 2010, 08:09 PM~18231487
> *STREETLIFE!!!!!    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 08:05 PM~18231451
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18230270
> *WHAT UP RON !!! NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT...... :biggrin:
> *


Oh for sure ,Playa... It's all good in da hood. Like I said everybody lookin good in da game. :biggrin:


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Aug 4 2010, 08:12 PM~18231524
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18230932
> *WE RE HARD OUTHERE ALSO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


As it should be...You gotta prove yourself before for its inked for life


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

wow what a topic ,props to both MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES for holding it down ,


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 07:39 PM~18231789
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Aug 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18231829
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 4 2010, 04:35 PM~18229626
> *MAJESTICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT BE A FUCKEN WEEINE GET THAT SHIT FILLED IN!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 07:28 PM~18231125
> *I hear you bro next time I go down south I got to have my primo pull out his old style GT plaque so I can get a pic and post it on your guys topic
> *


WHOS YOUR PRIMO CARNAL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

1ST LINE IS 92 I CLEARED THAT!!...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:46 AM~18223712
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

Just got home! I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream! 
As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened. 
John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real! We could've even bought you a front end! LOL j/k

Chippin D, you know what's up, you were neutral and kept it real all night, that's real shit homie!

We did our thang last night...... *and SD is gonna be a muthafucka!!!!!*


One more thing, I give Goodtimes CC mad props for their club unity. That's some good shit and you should all be proud of that, that's real talk!

My fellow Majestics members....instead of talkin down to GT, we should be takin notes from them on their unity and support for each other. Yep I'm saying it, and if anyone of the Majestics members has a problem with this comment, get at me..don't be a bitch and talk behind my back. It is what it is!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 01:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


Yeah!what he said.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


 :thumbsup:  thanks homie.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2010, 01:01 AM~18233879
> *Yeah!what he said.
> *


Put down the burrito so you can type with both hands! That's the best you could come up with?? LOL.... It's all good Fat Boy, it's been a hell of a week. I'm pickin up a new frame for you tomorrow. I had a great time with you this week...NO ****! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


MUCH RESPECT TODD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 4 2010, 11:40 PM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...



ITS ABOUT TIME YOU SEE THE LIGHT  REAL MEN SAY REAL SHIT AND A BITCH ASS WILL NOT SAY THE THINGS YOU JUST SAID :worship: :worship: :worship: AND IM NOT FROM GOOD TIMES BUT LAST NIGHT WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME AND IT SHOULD ALL WAYS BE LIKE THAT AND IM GLADE YOU AND JOHN TALKED LIKE REAL MEN :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233532



SO NOW WE NO YOUR CAR IS DOING 95" LIKE WE SAID </span> :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 11:43 PM~18232887
> *WHOS YOUR PRIMO CARNAL
> *


pm sent


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

GT TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...



good words homie couldnt of put it any better


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


x81 well said Todd and thanx for representing for the AZ homie keep doing what you doing much propps and respect to all the majestics but also respect to good times


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 5 2010, 01:33 AM~18233967
> *good words homie couldnt of put it any better
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...



TTMFT FOR THE MIGHTY GT & THE BIG M


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


Real Talk!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 5 2010, 12:30 AM~18232791
> *DONT BE A FUCKEN WEEINE GET THAT SHIT FILLED IN!!!!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats the plan!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18229480
> *In a diet????? thats a real big diet :biggrin:
> True, And as a man he owned up. Everybody's lookin good...
> See even Perm be cryin now,,,all these fools rubbin off
> ...


x2 so sd took 1 win and todd took 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2010, 11:54 PM~18229791
> *What I wanna know where is the homeboy talking shit that 95 wouldn't cut it? Looks to me 95 would have been very good except to chaio. Lol guys making excuses before the hop goes down lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


good shit todd. well said . i know you keep it 100.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 5 2010, 02:15 AM~18233931
> *ITS ABOUT TIME YOU SEE THE LIGHT    REAL MEN SAY REAL SHIT AND A BITCH ASS WILL NOT SAY THE THINGS YOU JUST SAID  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: AND IM NOT FROM GOOD TIMES BUT LAST NIGHT WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME AND IT SHOULD ALL WAYS BE LIKE THAT AND IM GLADE YOU AND JOHN TALKED LIKE REAL MEN  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *


Wow!I didn't know you had a heart either....best word I ever heard from you.


But you still aint on top!jk...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 01:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


keep putting it down for AZ todd,much respect for both clubs putting in work.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...



RESPECT


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


MUCH RESPECT HOMIE...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 4 2010, 11:40 PM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


you need some king taco in your life!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:32 AM~18235077
> *you need some king taco in your life!!  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO DO U W UR POPEYES CHICKEN EATN ASS !!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18235205
> *SO DO U W UR POPEYES CHICKEN EATN ASS !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:51 AM~18235207
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LETS GO KING TACO TODAY.......U DOWN ?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Aug 4 2010, 08:05 PM~18231451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAY MS. LADY #1 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2010, 06:37 AM~18234483
> *Wow!I didn't know you had a heart either....best word I ever heard from you.
> But you still aint on top!jk...
> *


THANKS FOR THE BEER THAT NIGHT HOMIE


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


Thats Some Real Shit TODD! BIG UP'S GT & BIG "M" FOR BOTH SMASHING THE DOG SHIT OUT OF THEIR CARS. ITS A WAY OF LIFE WE ENJOY & WOULDN'T WANT IT ANY OTHER WAY!

KEEP IN MIND:
Next Big Hop FOR 2 [email protected] YEAH FOR
$2000 IN ARIZONA Firebird Raceway 4Pm-4Am AUGUST 28TH 
ITS GONNA BE HOT&HUMID SWEATY NIGHTS BRING SOME BEERS & BITCHES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 10:07 AM~18235306
> *THANKS FOR THE BEER THAT NIGHT HOMIE
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*This hop was crazy! i mean this topic alone is crazy 25 pages in one day! so you know what the video will be "INSANE". It will be on volume 20. Be sure and get it cause it will be hot! everyone came out and did there thing regardless of whats said it will all be seen on vol.20! Support Goes Both ways and one of the biggest thing that low riding lacks is support amongst each other! Majestics C.C and GoodTimes C.C You guys held it down Tuesday!! And I'm glad i was able to be a part of it! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:56 AM~18235238
> *LETS GO KING TACO TODAY.......U DOWN ?
> *


*I'm almost certain he rather go to jack in the box!!! aint that right jack?? i mean Happy???* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























*J/K*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2010, 09:08 AM~18235314
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS UP CHRIS
> *


SUP MONO, GOOD SEEING U THAT NIGHT, HAD BEEN A WHILE !


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 10:31 AM~18235504
> *SUP MONO, GOOD SEEING U THAT NIGHT, HAD BEEN A WHILE !
> *


YOU AINT LYING DOGGIE, IVE BEEN GOING PLACES NOW :biggrin: YOU WILL BE SEEING MORE OF ME ON THE STREET :biggrin: LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 5 2010, 09:25 AM~18235457
> *I'm almost certain he rather go to jack in the box!!! aint that right jack?? i mean Happy??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> *


TRUTH BE TOLD.......HE'LL EAT JUST ABOUT ANYHTING.......ME N ALEX SAW A SATURN ON THE ROAD N THE PLASTIC DOOR WAS MISSING A CHUNK AND HE SAID "LOOK , HAPPY WAS CHEWING ON THE DOOR !!" :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> *KING OF THE DREAM TEAM/AZ!!!,*Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777]
> Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE RIDER!!!!!!!!!!....THE REALEST SHIT I HAVE HEARD COME FROM TRENCHES IN A LONG TIME.....I CHANGED YOU NAME FOR YOU TOO BIG HOMIE SEE YOU SAT


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up oj tell all the homies at the shop what up,and happy i don't know bout no king taco all nene every takes me to is the fuking chinese buffet lol i think he has stock in that resturaunt, or marriscos and then he eats half the ocean lol


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


Its like i said earlier, Just gotta give my props up to both the Majestics and GT for putting it down Tuesday night!
And todd my hat goes of to you for busting out a mission like you did this weekend! :h5:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 09:47 AM~18235616
> *what up oj tell all the homies at the shop what up,and happy i don't know bout no king taco all nene every takes me to is the fuking chinese buffet lol i think he has stock in that resturaunt, or marriscos and then he eats half the ocean lol
> *


WILL DO PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


x702 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 5 2010, 01:15 AM~18233931
> *ITS ABOUT TIME YOU SEE THE LIGHT    REAL MEN SAY REAL SHIT AND A BITCH ASS WILL NOT SAY THE THINGS YOU JUST SAID  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: AND IM NOT FROM GOOD TIMES BUT LAST NIGHT WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME AND IT SHOULD ALL WAYS BE LIKE THAT AND IM GLADE YOU AND JOHN TALKED LIKE REAL MEN  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *



sup d.. you still a chipper :0 


















j/k


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 07:56 AM~18235238
> *LETS GO KING TACO TODAY.......U DOWN ?
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 5 2010, 08:25 AM~18235457
> *I'm almost certain he rather go to jack in the box!!! aint that right jack?? i mean Happy??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 08:47 AM~18235616
> *what up oj tell all the homies at the shop what up,and happy i don't know bout no king taco all nene every takes me to is the fuking chinese buffet lol i think he has stock in that resturaunt, or marriscos and then he eats half the ocean lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 10:47 AM~18235616
> *what up oj tell all the homies at the shop what up,and happy i don't know bout no king taco all nene every takes me to is the fuking chinese buffet lol i think he has stock in that resturaunt, or marriscos and then he eats half the ocean lol
> *


WHAT UP TODD TO EVERYONE THAT WASENT THERE TO WITNESS THE HOP TODD DID HIT 95 :thumbsup: :boink: KEEPING IT REAL FROM WHAT I SEEN,, BUTT TODD UR STILL A CHIPPER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 07:19 PM~18231031
> *THANKS HOMIE WE TRY TO COVER ALL ANGLES FROM THE HOPP TO THE SHOWS TO THE STREETS AND THEN SOME
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 5 2010, 01:26 PM~18237306
> *:scrutinize:
> *


WHAT CRACCIN WALLY..WHERE'S THE FOUR?????


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Aug 5 2010, 11:04 AM~18236162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING DOWN!!! CANT WAIT.... :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Aug 5 2010, 01:40 PM~18237403
> *WHAT CRACCIN WALLY..WHERE'S THE FOUR?????
> *


i"m trying to do a gypys rose......take it off the street fo a min and then come back and bust that ass.....wit an old school tip :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 5 2010, 01:56 PM~18237521
> *i"m trying to do a gypys rose......take it off the street fo a min and then come back and bust that ass.....wit an old school tip :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT!...IF ANYONE CAN DO IT..... ITS U CUZZ..


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...


 :thumbsup: much props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 5 2010, 01:26 PM~18237306
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 5 2010, 10:22 AM~18235427
> *This hop was crazy! i mean this topic alone is crazy 25 pages in one day! so you know what the video will be "INSANE". It will be on volume 20. Be sure and get it cause it will be hot! everyone came out and did there thing regardless of whats said it will all be seen on vol.20! Support Goes Both ways and one of the biggest thing that low riding lacks is support amongst each other! Majestics C.C and GoodTimes C.C You guys held it down Tuesday!! And I'm glad i was able to be a part of it!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237744
> *THATS RIGHT!...IF ANYONE CAN DO IT..... ITS U CUZZ..
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 4 2010, 12:33 AM~18223975
> *look at the tape lines on the so called ruler  :0  YOU BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2010, 09:56 AM~18235238
> *LETS GO KING TACO TODAY.......U DOWN ?
> *


wish I lived closer that sounds good right now


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237744
> *THATS RIGHT!...IF ANYONE CAN DO IT..... ITS U CUZZ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233777
> *Just got home!  I missed a lot of shit talkin on here, but I made up for it at the hop. I called this hop, because Alex said I bitched out at a prior hop when the cops came and told me AND John to load up or they were gonna impound our cars, so that's what we did. So that was the reason I called GT out. We all went out there regardless of how many pumps we had, to do the same thing...REPRESENT OUR CLUBS! There is a gang of fools on here talking shit and they dont even know what the fuck is goin on. SHISTE1 remembered when I embarrassed you in your own city??? I gave you credit for the 12 years it took you to build your shit, and it took me 12 bumperchecks to ruin your dream!
> As men, we were all there together last night and agreed on exactly what it was, Chaio man up and tell these fools what the fuck I really hit. It was more than 92. You know, Darrell knows, Hoss and John knows MY CAR WAS OVER 95. You were the one that said you gave me 97. I gave your car from the gate 97-98 with no hate in the game. Bottom line is this, if we all agreed on one thing, then quit trumpin this shit up like you smashed on me. A win is a win and as I man, I'm telling everyone, you won. But man up and tell these fools what really happened.
> John, shit happens the cars did what they did..we talked about that last night. Bottom line there hasn't been this much anticipation on a hop for a long time. We could put that shit on Payperview and we would have made some $$ for real!  We could've even bought you a front end! LOL  j/k
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 5 2010, 08:14 PM~18237221
> *WHAT UP TODD TO EVERYONE THAT WASENT THERE TO WITNESS THE HOP TODD DID HIT 95 :thumbsup:  :boink: KEEPING IT REAL FROM WHAT I SEEN,,  BUTT TODD UR STILL A CHIPPER!!! :biggrin:
> *


About time you let it be known. :biggrin: Ok so GT took 1 todd took 3. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18222458
> *Damn...talkin to Todd right now...guess there was a lot of gettin stuck!!  Alex's car, Big John's car both got stuck and the blue car broke. Todd got stuck one time!  Chaio beat Todd by ONE inch!!!  If that's a win, then it is what it is!
> SHUT OUT????  HOW??
> *


  its a wrap.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 12:06 AM~18223464
> *A win is a win. Congrats to Chaio!
> Everybody loses sometime!!  Nuff said!
> *


exactly GOOD nite


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Aug 4 2010, 02:25 AM~18224184
> *All of a sudden he's a prospect........and I got your homegirl hanging!this topic was good till you showed up with your stupid mouth......im out of here.........ONE DREAM ONE TEAM.........AND ITS NOT YOU!
> *


 :wave: see ya.


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

big M and GT are the ones to beat....much respect


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Yastuvo Videos
Majestics vs GoodTimes


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Aug 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18244168
> *Yastuvo Videos
> Majestics vs GoodTimes
> *


 :0 damm good footage ..


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Aug 5 2010, 04:42 PM~18238474
> *:wow:
> *


Great Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo+Aug 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18244168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 5 2010, 03:16 PM~18238214
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: don't trip it's all good in the hood!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2010, 09:59 PM~18241279
> *About time you let it be known. :biggrin: Ok so GT took 1 todd took 3. :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A TODD SUSPENTION!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 6 2010, 07:05 PM~18245796
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A TODD SUSPENTION!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


:0 he helped us just like he helped you. :biggrin:  And so has ron and many others,we listen to everyone but make no mistake about it tino did all the work thats on the car right now,new rack new suspension everything.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Aug 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18244168
> *Yastuvo Videos
> Majestics vs GoodT
> *


from the looks on the video,, it looks like the lincon cleared 100


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 6 2010, 01:52 PM~18246112
> *:0 he helped us just like he helped you. :biggrin:   And so has ron and many others,we listen to everyone but make no mistake about it tino did all the work thats on the car right now,new rack new suspension everything.
> *


HE NEVER HELPED ME OR MY CREW WITH SHIT!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 6 2010, 02:24 PM~18246353
> *HE NEVER HELPED ME OR MY CREW WITH SHIT!
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

That's right, I did! Lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 6 2010, 03:27 PM~18246382
> *That's right, I did! Lol
> *


and I helped you LOL and so on and so forth who really cares LOL THIS IS WHY I STOPED. ITS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GROWN MEN CRING GIVE ME A BREAK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18246440
> *and I helped you LOL and so on and so forth who really cares LOL THIS IS WHY I STOPED. ITS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GROWN MEN CRING GIVE ME A BREAK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oooooooohhhh scarey


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18246440
> *and I helped you LOL and so on and so forth who really cares LOL THIS IS WHY I STOPED. ITS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GROWN MEN CRING GIVE ME A BREAK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :ninja:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18246440
> *and I helped you LOL and so on and so forth who really cares LOL THIS IS WHY I STOPED. ITS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GROWN MEN CRING GIVE ME A BREAK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x100 FUCK THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2010, 08:35 PM~18246440
> *and I helped you LOL and so on and so forth who really cares LOL THIS IS WHY I STOPED. ITS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GROWN MEN CRING GIVE ME A BREAK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That ain't why you quit nim,keep it real. :biggrin: And i ain't crying it's all in fun to me.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 6 2010, 04:06 PM~18247151
> *That ain't why you quit nim,keep it real. :biggrin: And i ain't crying it's all in fun to me.
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Aug 6 2010, 04:02 PM~18246653
> *oooooooohhhh scarey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 6 2010, 04:16 PM~18246766
> *:wow:  :ninja:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 6 2010, 04:35 PM~18246904
> *x100 FUCK THIS TOPIC  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i held my own in the mid west and never brages about it :happysad: i always said TO EACH THERE OWN :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 6 2010, 05:06 PM~18247151
> *That ain't why you quit nim,keep it real. :biggrin: And i ain't crying it's all in fun to me.
> *


CARNAL MY COMENT WAS NOT DIRECTETED TO NO ONE :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 6 2010, 05:55 PM~18247459
> *:drama:
> *


THIS BETTER BE THE BRUCE MYSTER :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL MAJESTICS RIGHT HERE HE IS WHO I AM WITH OUT HIM I WOULD OF NEVER BEEN :biggrin: BRUCE THE FISHER MAN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BRUCE SHOULD WE BRING IT BACK OUT :cheesy: THE LAK SERVED EVERYONE FROM LEFT TO RIGHT. YOU THE SWITCHMAN OUT HERE. TELL THEM ALL WHO RAN THIS SHIT. AND WE AIN'T KISSING NO ONES ASS LOL hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: WE NEED TO :drama: :h5:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*NEXT??????????? BE ABOUT IT*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

YOU ALL SOUND WORST THEN MY WIFE AND SHE IS CALM. BUT DAMN YOU ALL WHO EVER YOU ARE AND YOU FEEL ME YOU GUYS ARE SAD LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :loco: THIS WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING LOL :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: DONT YOU GUYS HEAR ENOUGH OF THAT AT HOME? :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

FYI TO EACH THERE OWN. THIS COMENT GOT ME INTROUBLE uffin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAUNDAY @ THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW........WE GOT 4 BELT....SINGLE STREET,DOUBLE STREET,AND RADICAL......HIT ME UP ON THE SIDE AND I CAN MAKE SURE U WILL WIN......AND GO HOME WITH A BELT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 10:50 PM~18249877
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAUNDAY @ THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW........WE GOT 4 BELT....SINGLE STREET,DOUBLE STREET,AND RADICAL......HIT ME UP ON THE SIDE AND I CAN MAKE SURE U WILL WIN......AND GO HOME WITH A BELT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 7 2010, 12:50 AM~18249877
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAUNDAY @ THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW........WE GOT 4 BELT....SINGLE STREET,DOUBLE STREET,AND RADICAL......HIT ME UP ON THE SIDE AND I CAN MAKE SURE U WILL WIN......AND GO HOME WITH A BELT!
> *


I had a blast when I went out there gracias for the confiansa


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 10:50 PM~18249877
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAUNDAY @ THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW........WE GOT 4 BELT....SINGLE STREET,DOUBLE STREET,AND RADICAL......HIT ME UP ON THE SIDE AND I CAN MAKE SURE U WILL WIN......AND GO HOME WITH A BELT!
> *


IS THERE A SINGLE RADICAL ARE DO I HAVE TO HOP MY SINGLES WITH DOUBLES?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

wish i was there  God Bless


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:50 PM~18249877
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAUNDAY @ THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW........WE GOT 4 BELT....SINGLE STREET,DOUBLE STREET,AND RADICAL......HIT ME UP ON THE SIDE AND I CAN MAKE SURE U WILL WIN......AND GO HOME WITH A BELT!
> *


4 burritos and a large horchata wassup ill take a belt :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 6 2010, 11:52 PM~18249900
> *:biggrin:
> *


12PCK MODELOS AND SOME SHRIMPS WILL GET YOU A BELT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:00 PM~18249942
> *12PCK MODELOS AND SOME SHRIMPS WILL GET YOU A BELT!
> *


ITS A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 6 2010, 11:54 PM~18249911
> *IS THERE A SINGLE RADICAL ARE DO I HAVE TO HOP MY SINGLES WITH DOUBLES?
> *


I HAVE TO CHECK...BUT I THINK IS SINGLE,DOUBLE(STREET)
SINGLE,DOUBLE(RADICAL)

AS MUCH AS WE TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER .EVERYONE WILL BE TREATED WITH RESPECT AND TREATED FAIR ON SUNDAY....THERE WILL BE NO HATTING....................AFTER SHOW WE CAN TALK SHIT..JK.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL HOPPERS!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2010, 11:54 PM~18249907
> *I had a blast when I went out there gracias for the confiansa
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE..


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:06 PM~18249982
> *I HAVE TO CHECK...BUT I THINK IS SINGLE,DOUBLE(STREET)
> SINGLE,DOUBLE(RADICAL)
> 
> ...


OK COO!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 7 2010, 12:06 AM~18249982
> *I HAVE TO CHECK...BUT I THINK IS SINGLE,DOUBLE(STREET)
> SINGLE,DOUBLE(RADICAL)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:06 PM~18249982
> *I HAVE TO CHECK...BUT I THINK IS SINGLE,DOUBLE(STREET)
> SINGLE,DOUBLE(RADICAL)
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Digg.com


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2010, 12:57 PM~18217417
> *thats rite.. you kno how we do it.. coast to coast..
> 
> DREAM TEAM.. WE DONT TALK BOUT IT.. WE BE BOUT IT..
> *



u need to tell BK that


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

GOODTIME YA'LL DID THAT WISH IT WOULD OF BEEN BETTER FO US BUT HEY MAN SHIT HAPPENS STILL N ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE TO ALL THE CATS THAT WON RITE ON MAJESTIC HAD IT CRAC N WIT YO YO G UNIT AND THE ONES THAT PERFORM IT WAS ALL GOOD  SEE YA'LL N DIEGO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:56 AM~18264223
> *GOODTIME YA'LL DID THAT WISH IT WOULD OF BEEN BETTER FO US BUT HEY MAN SHIT HAPPENS STILL N ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE TO ALL THE CATS THAT WON RITE ON MAJESTIC HAD IT CRAC N WIT YO YO G UNIT AND THE ONES THAT PERFORM IT WAS ALL GOOD  SEE YA'LL N DIEGO
> *


you almost had it STRETCH.........GOODTIMES took two belts...bumper juan took 1 belt(HANG EM HIGH)and Switch man took 1 belt(INDIVIDUALS)congrats to all the winners............................AND YOU FUCKERS OWE ME SOME SHRIMPS AND SOME BEER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 AM~18264318
> *you almost had it STRETCH.........GOODTIMES took two belts...bumper juan took 1 belt(HANG EM HIGH)and Switch man took 1 belt(INDIVIDUALS)congrats to all the winners............................AND YOU FUCKERS OWE ME SOME SHRIMPS AND SOME BEER! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  fat ass :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 9 2010, 09:56 AM~18264223
> *GOODTIME YA'LL DID THAT WISH IT WOULD OF BEEN BETTER FO US BUT HEY MAN SHIT HAPPENS STILL N ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE TO ALL THE CATS THAT WON RITE ON MAJESTIC HAD IT CRAC N WIT YO YO G UNIT AND THE ONES THAT PERFORM IT WAS ALL GOOD  SEE YA'LL N DIEGO
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 9 2010, 11:16 AM~18264358
> * fat ass :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: YOU SHOULD TAKE ME AND BUY UN BALDESITO!


----------



## TINY H.P. (Apr 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 01:12 PM~18275511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Good Pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18275524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC TURTLE PLEASURE MEETING U


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 AM~18264318
> *you almost had it STRETCH.........GOODTIMES took two belts...bumper juan took 1 belt(HANG EM HIGH)and Switch man took 1 belt(INDIVIDUALS)congrats to all the winners............................AND YOU FUCKERS OWE ME SOME SHRIMPS AND SOME BEER! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE MAJESTICS THE SHOW WAS NICE HAD A GOOD TIME
OUT THERE TELL BK ANIT NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING NUMBER 2 WHEN I RETIRE HE BE NUMBER 1 LOL HANG EM HIGH AND TEAM ALL STARS


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Great show Majestics will be here again next year


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 10 2010, 04:45 PM~18277734
> *WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE MAJESTICS THE  SHOW WAS NICE HAD A GOOD TIME
> OUT THERE TELL BK ANIT NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING NUMBER 2 WHEN I RETIRE HE BE NUMBER 1 LOL  HANG EM HIGH AND TEAM ALL STARS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:12 AM~18275511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

NICE PICS!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Aug 10 2010, 05:48 PM~18278359
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> NICE PICS!CONGRADULATION HOMMIE YOU DID YO THANG.
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 01:14 PM~18275524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


belts to big on you give it back :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 10 2010, 05:25 PM~18278165
> *:roflmao:
> *



WHAT UP TERRY?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18279061
> *belts to  big on  you  give  it  back  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:14 AM~18275524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shirt homie congrats to all the homies and majestics for coo event didnt know yoyo wus gonna perform she still got ass :0


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

man u guys have lots of fun out west :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18290566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY HOPPING UP THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 10 2010, 04:38 PM~18277670
> *NICE PIC TURTLE PLEASURE MEETING U
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2010, 01:03 AM~18290566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2010, 01:03 AM~18290566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME DAY AS THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC! :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 12 2010, 05:38 PM~18296141
> *SAME DAY AS THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC! :0
> *



IM COING FOR ALL SINGLE PUMPS AND THOSE WEAK ASS DBL OUT THERE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 14 2010, 01:45 AM~18306736
> *IM COING FOR ALL SINGLE PUMPS AND THOSE WEAK ASS DBL OUT THERE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 14 2010, 03:58 PM~18309711
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



THAT RIGHT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 14 2010, 12:45 AM~18306736
> *IM COING FOR ALL SINGLE PUMPS AND THOSE WEAK ASS DBL OUT THERE
> *


I HOPE YOUR SHIT IS READY CAUSE TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO SERVE! YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN IN SAN BERNADINO HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 15 2010, 02:01 PM~18314320
> *I HOPE YOUR SHIT IS READY CAUSE TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO SERVE! YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN IN SAN BERNADINO HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: REP THAT BIG AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Aug 15 2010, 01:05 PM~18314328
> *:thumbsup: REP THAT BIG AZ
> *


ALWAYS HOMMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18311089
> *THAT RIGHT :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 15 2010, 01:01 PM~18314320
> *I HOPE YOUR SHIT IS READY CAUSE TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO SERVE! YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN IN SAN BERNADINO HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



RICK U GOT THAT WILL U GOT THAT TOO BUT TRUST I WILL BE READY HOMIE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE HOP HOMIE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 15 2010, 01:01 PM~18314320
> *I HOPE YOUR SHIT IS READY CAUSE TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO SERVE! YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN IN SAN BERNADINO HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ASS U CAN SEE FROM THE PICTURE ABOVE MY SHIT READY U SEEN THE BELT AROUND ME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Aug 15 2010, 01:05 PM~18314328
> *:thumbsup: REP THAT BIG AZ
> *



U GOT A CAR CHEERLEADER TEAM ALL STARS CLOWN


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18290180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 15 2010, 04:13 PM~18315813
> *U GOT A CAR CHEERLEADER TEAM ALL STARS CLOWN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:15 AM~18320633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




WHAT UP BIG HAPPY


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 16 2010, 05:01 PM~18325037
> *WHAT UP BIG HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FIXED!! :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18325357
> *FIXED!! :biggrin:
> *



LOL CHAIO 6 MORE DAYS


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 5 2010, 08:59 AM~18235249
> *:biggrin:
> 
> HAY MS. LADY #1  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>:wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 16 2010, 05:47 PM~18325487
> *LOL CHAIO 6  MORE DAYS
> *


who you commen after?????????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 17 2010, 03:49 PM~18335188
> *who you commen after?????????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



THAT ORANGE CUTTY OR REGAL THAT CAME TO KOOLAIDS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 17 2010, 03:49 PM~18335188
> *who you commen after?????????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



AND ARCHIE IF HE PULL UP ON KEN WITH THAT BLUE CAR WITH NO FRONT END


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 04:56 PM~18335270
> *THAT ORANGE CUTTY OR REGAL THAT CAME TO KOOLAIDS
> *


 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 04:59 PM~18335305
> *AND ARCHIE IF HE PULL UP ON KEN WITH THAT BLUE CAR WITH NO FRONT END
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

is their anymore street cars out their im ready to play. ill make a drive thats how the dream team does it. not giving a fuck


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Aug 18 2010, 06:18 AM~18341226
> *is their anymore street cars out their im ready to play. ill make a drive thats how the dream team does it. not giving a fuck
> *



I WANT TO HOP U REAL BAD BRING IT TO SD THIS WEEKEND I ALREADY BROKE OFF YOUR CLUB MEMBER AT HE ON SHOW AND U NEXT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Aug 18 2010, 06:18 AM~18341226
> *is their anymore street cars out their im ready to play. ill make a drive thats how the dream team does it. not giving a fuck
> *



WHAT STREET U BE IN IM IN LA EVERY WEEKEND PUTTING IT DOWN U N WHAT CITY AND U THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE IM SURE.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT UP JUAN! WHAT IT DO ? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Aug 18 2010, 05:18 AM~18341226
> *is their anymore street cars out their im ready to play. ill make a drive thats how the dream team does it. not giving a fuck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:25 AM~18342832
> *WHAT UP JUAN! WHAT IT DO ? HOW YOU BEEN?
> *



I BEEN FINE OUT OF TOWN EVERY OTHER WEEK IN MEMPHIS NOW TILL SAT. U GOING TO SD THIS WEEKEND IT GOING DOWN OUT THERE


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18342922
> *I BEEN FINE OUT OF TOWN EVERY OTHER WEEK IN MEMPHIS NOW TILL SAT. U GOING TO SD THIS WEEKEND IT GOING DOWN OUT THERE
> *




YES SIR! WE WILL BE IN DIEGO! IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT ALL IS WELL, YOU STAY GONE.! :cheesy: SO WHAT'S NEW WITH YA? HOWS KIN DOING AND THE REST OF THE FAM?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 09:24 AM~18342822
> *WHAT STREET U BE IN IM IN LA EVERY WEEKEND PUTTING IT DOWN U N WHAT CITY AND U THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE IM SURE.
> *


man i come from 3 1/2 hrs up north of you.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:53 AM~18343048
> *YES SIR! WE WILL BE IN DIEGO! IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT ALL IS WELL, YOU STAY GONE.!  :cheesy:  SO WHAT'S NEW WITH YA? HOWS KIN DOING AND THE REST OF THE FAM?
> *



OK GETTING HIS CAR READY FOR SUBDAY , SO WHEN YOUR CLUB GOING TO MAKE A IMPACT ON THE STREETS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Aug 18 2010, 11:14 AM~18343217
> *man i come from 3 1/2 hrs up north of you.
> *


AND IT GOING TO BE A LONG TRIP HOME WHEN U LEAVE WITH THAT LOSE PLAYER ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18280583
> *WHAT UP TERRY?
> *


Chillin Bro, Fuckin HOT in Long Beach today!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 18 2010, 05:48 PM~18346551
> *Chillin Bro, Fuckin HOT in Long Beach today!
> *



IM IN MEMPHIS IT LIKE 108 HERE WITH THAT HUMIDITY


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:33 PM~18346909
> *IM IN MEMPHIS IT LIKE 108 HERE WITH THAT HUMIDITY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 14 2010, 09:24 PM~18311089
> *THAT RIGHT :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


U A DAM FOOL JUAN  KEEP IT N THE AIR HOMMIE.


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

NEW LOCATION BIGGER AND BETTER.. ITS GOING DOWN 2125 PARK BLVD, SAN DIEGO CA CALL 619-634-6088 FOR ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This topic came back from the dead... :biggrin:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

So, who won?? :dunno:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

THIS TOPIC IS OLD MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES .....GOODTIMES AND MAJECTICS HAVE LOTS OF RESPECT FOR EACH OTHER , LOOKING FORWARD TO THE 1ST MAJESCTICS PICNIC ,KEEP DOING A GREAT JOB OF HOSTING ALL CLUBS THAT DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 27 2010, 10:33 AM~19430539
> *THIS TOPIC IS OLD MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES .....GOODTIMES AND MAJECTICS HAVE LOTS OF RESPECT FOR EACH OTHER , LOOKING FORWARD TO THE 1ST MAJESCTICS PICNIC ,KEEP DOING A GREAT JOB OF HOSTING ALL CLUBS THAT DAY :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS PELON FOR TAKIN CARE OF THIS  THIS IS AN OLD TOPIC AND WOULD LIKE 2 SEE NO GOOD TIMER POST ANY COMMENTS ON THIS TOPIC THANKS !!!...*


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------

